# Core i5 Overclocking and Feedback



## johnnyfiive (Sep 8, 2009)

*Core i5/i7 (1156) Overclocking and Feedback*

750 owners, UNITE! Mine coming this week, anyone else building up an i5 rig?

*i5 750 Results*
*1) Cold Storm - 4.6GHz - 220x21 - AIR - Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - EVGA P55 SLI



2) johnnyfiive - 4.4GHz - 220x20 - H20 - ASUS P7P55D Deluxe



3) Fitseries3 - 4.4GHz - 210x21 - AIR - Xigmatek Dark Knight - Gigabyte P55M-UD4
4) johnnyfiive - 4.35GHz - 207x21 - AIR - Noctua NH-U12P - ASUS P7P55D Deluxe



*


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 10, 2009)

Just came in.

i5 750 2.66GHz
Pack date: 8/6/09
Batch: L925B615

results to come next week!


----------



## adam99leit (Sep 10, 2009)

yep i bought my i5 750 the day it was released gonna arrive tomorrow


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 11, 2009)

I think I'll be getting a 860 soon. I want that hyper-threading boost. These new cpus are weird... 870 beating 975 clock for clock? and costing half as much... just feels weird. I guess LGA 1366 might end up being phased out after all.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 11, 2009)

They are so cheap I'm thinking about just getting one and putting myself even further into dept. Is it bad if you want to build a system you don't need just cause you have a couple extra parts and components for a decent rig are so cheap? 

Makes it worse that there is a Microcenter close to my parents.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 11, 2009)

ack, id be all over it mastr! microcenter 1156 cpu's are cheap!


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 12, 2009)

What boards is everyone getting?

I'm real temped to just get an Asus because, well, I'm on my 3rd one. P5B -> P5Q Pro -> P6T6

Its just I know what I'm getting but still would like to get something else just to give it a spin. Maybe a DFI or Gigabyte since they are talked up so well. Just trying to keep it south of $200, if possible. I think I can do memory, cpu (860), and board and have an entire system for less than $500.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 12, 2009)

im gonna be watching this thread.

if anyone finds a cheap 750(under $190) let me know.

im going to be replacing my main rig with a GB p55 ud4p and a i5


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 12, 2009)

Done! 

http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0317379


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 12, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Done!
> 
> http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0317379



i'll take it if you can get it to me for that price. as in no shipping and no tax.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh Snap!

I always forget about the tax. That's like when I saw the 920 for 229 I was like  and  and then realized that I needed to add tax and figured out the new price and was like  and  but realized it wasn't that bad just not as good as I initially thought. Newegg does that to you. Make you forget about tax that is.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 12, 2009)

Just ordered two i7 870's for 180$.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice mud! 
Mastr, I recommend the ASUS P7P55D Deluxe. Goes for $149 at NewEgg and seems to be one of the better P55 boards. The P55-GD80 from MSI is damn good as well, but I'm a big ASUS fan. I'm still waiting on my P7P55D Deluxe to come in.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 22, 2009)

Board and RAM should be arriving today or tomorrow. Numbers by the weekend.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is the i5 better than Q9550?


----------



## adam99leit (Sep 23, 2009)

alright i got my mobo and just waiting for ram to arive i have a i5 750,GIGABYTE P55-UD3R,G.SKILL RIPJAWS 2000mhz,KINGWIN 1000watt PSU,BFG GTX280,HAF 922,WD 320GB(OS),WD 500GB GREEN (STORAGE) so it all arives tomorrow so ill have it all together with some #'s for everyone 

also i have a 2 4890s and a 4870 i can throw them in and get some benches in so everyone can see the diff scores with all those cards 

4890,4890 crossfire,4870,GTX280


----------



## lemode (Sep 23, 2009)

I debated on which one I wanted to pick up...the i5 or i7 860. It came down to multithreaded games and I will have this new p55 rig built around the time Bioshock 2 launches and I know Biochock was a multithreaded game so that's how I picked...i7 860 ftw!

I just realized I entered the specs to the PC I had BEFORE some douchebags broke into my place and stole it. Supposedly I left a window unlatched before I left town for a road trip in February . I had to purchase the last Gateway GT5692 that my local Best Buy had the day I got back because I can’t live survive without a computer for work. Sad story but true.

It will be nice to have a decent gaming PC again.

And I am debating on a mobo to get between this MSI mobo, this ASUS board, and this EVGA board. My cousin raves about MSI boards but the IDE will be wasted and raid looks ridiculous to set up. I trust ASUS boards and I fortunately have not had a problem ever setting one up. Plus that one comes with x-fi which is appealing since I no longer have it. I’ve been leaning towards the EVGA board because I’ve wanted to experience something other than AUSU. I have no idea which one I am going to go with…but it’s going to come down to whatever is in stock at Fry’s….unless I can be persuaded otherwise.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 23, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Nice mud!
> Mastr, I recommend the ASUS P7P55D Deluxe. Goes for $149 at NewEgg and seems to be one of the better P55 boards. The P55-GD80 from MSI is damn good as well, but I'm a big ASUS fan. I'm still waiting on my P7P55D Deluxe to come in.



Where are you getting $149 for the Deluxe?

EVGA, DFI, or Gigabyte would be my only other options other than Asus. Does any of those support fan controlled headers for fans other than the cpu like the Asus boards do?


----------



## TuanAnhDT (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm In

Purchased a combo I5-750 + MSI P55-CD53 +2x2Gb Corsair 1600C9 more than a week ago.

Just managed to gentle push my combo to 3.2Ghz. I'm using Hyper TX3 for cooling and it give me 44oC at idle and 65oC when full load (room temp 29oC)

It is the CPU temp is normal or I should check for something? like thermal grease etc

Thanks,

TA


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 24, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Where are you getting $149 for the Deluxe?
> 
> EVGA, DFI, or Gigabyte would be my only other options other than Asus. Does any of those support fan controlled headers for fans other than the cpu like the Asus boards do?



My mistake mastr, I meant P7P55D, not the Deluxe. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131404&cm_re=p7p55d-_-13-131-404-_-Product

My P7P55D Deluxe arrived yesterday, should have some numbers by the weekend. We shall see how it does.


----------



## absolutekyle (Sep 25, 2009)

*Yes*



johnnyfiive said:


> 750 owners, UNITE! Mine coming this week, anyone else building up an i5 rig?



I built one as well on a gigabyte p55-ud4p with 2000mhz gskill ripsaw ram.  I got all 3 on a bundle at ncix.  I went with a coolermaster hyper 212 cooler and added a second fan, and used antec formula 5 compound.

Well...

Without messing with _anything_ in the voltage dept, it's running at 3.66ghz, idle at 
high 30's~low 40's, loading at high 50's~low 60's.  I haven't ran tests for hours or anything...but I did run a few prime 95 tests to stress the cpu and she's still ok, cool as a cucumber.  That's a 38% increase, for a $30 cooler, $10 fan, and 2 seconds in the bios.  I'm very happy with it.  There's no question this rig could do a lot more but I'm happy with my results as they are.  In terms of gaming performance, my card doesn't get much of a benefit after the cpu hits 3 ghz anyway, due to diminishing returns.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2009)

my board will be here tomorrow and cpu on monday.

i ordered a psu and soon getting a new case if someone would just bu my old one.

i'll be OCing the FUCK out of my setup before retiring it to my duty as my main rig for typing to all you guys


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 25, 2009)

All auto voltage settings, so nevermind the 1.5v+ b.s....







too easy.


----------



## paulo7 (Sep 25, 2009)

is there any point in getting the 860? I know that eventually I may see some benefit in games but is it worth the extra £££? I got a msi gd80 half price  do you think i will need to update my psu? had it a few years now... SilverStone Zeus ST65ZF 650w


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 25, 2009)

The only reason to get the 860 is for HT, the 750 and 860 will ultimately overclock the same. If you do any type of encoding (or anything that would use more than 4 threads), enough that you hate waiting, then definitely get the 860. If you don't, then its really not worth the jump in price honestly. I personally would skip 1156 and go straight to 1366 if you could afford it, but since you got a free GD-80... hell.... get the 860 if you have money to spare. Might as well have the overall better CPU if you can afford it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2009)

Feast your eyes on this....


----------



## Asylum (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice box Fits.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Feast your eyes on this....



Do great things come in small packages? I'm referring to both the box and the board.

The more I look at this board on Newegg, the more I like it!


----------



## paulo7 (Sep 26, 2009)

Think im leaning towards the 750 like bang for my buck ;-) plus need to save for a 5870 if i dont stick in another 4870  what cooling are you using? How far do you reckon I could go on stock cooling as doesnt appear to be many decent ones available yet in uk :-(

would see much difference between these sets of memory?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/4GB-...0-(1600)-240-Pin-Non-ECC-Unbuffered-CAS-9-DHX

http://www.scan.co.uk/product.aspx?ProductId=30643


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Feast your eyes on this....
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/4iboed.jpg



Are you still waiting for the chip?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Are you still waiting for the chip?



monday.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2009)

only thing i hate about this board is the fact that the power button is in the worst place.

how am i supposed to turn this thing on?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Sep 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Feast your eyes on this....
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/4iboed.jpg



Board Sp00n... 

Fit >  <Me


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 26, 2009)

My setup


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

So, fits and everyone else with a p55 board. What are you guys doing for cooling right now? I've considered switching one of my rigs over to 1156, but I can't find 1156 mounting for the Megahalems or the TRUE yet.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2009)

xigmatek and water


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> xigmatek and water



I'm disappointed. I really thought p55 mounts would be out for the 2 best air coolers on the market. Guess that makes my decision easy, for now.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 26, 2009)

im using a Thermaltake SpinQ,but i did have the dTek on it..


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Feast your eyes on this....
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/4iboed.jpg



Feasting.... now feast your eyes on this. 
















Working on highest blck, so far its 215 (bah, board limitation so far).
Highest its passing LinX at is 212.






Highest bootable so far, 215x20 (4.3GHz)



Paulieg said:


> So, fits and everyone else with a p55 board. What are you guys doing for cooling right now? I've considered switching one of my rigs over to 1156, but I can't find 1156 mounting for the Megahalems or the TRUE yet.



I'm using a Noctua NH-U12P with 1156 plate (obviously) with two scythe 87cfm fans.


----------



## lisburnni (Sep 26, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> My setup
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090926/DSCF0500.jpg
> 
> ...



cant wait to see how this does , im set on identical kit except im after the FTW board 

stephen


----------



## paulo7 (Sep 26, 2009)

having 2 x 295's is just unfair  it will sure test the on die pci express out!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 26, 2009)

paulo, check out bit-tech.net's review on lynnfield's multi GPU setup, 8x8x isn't bad at all.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2009)

johnnyfiive...

can i buy that gpu from you?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 26, 2009)

Nope .  I'm getting another for SLI folding action. It dropped in price again fits, and still has a rebate:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121320&cm_re=9600gso-_-14-121-320-_-Product


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone close to Microcenter who might be able to pick me up a chip?


----------



## paulo7 (Sep 27, 2009)

How much harder will this be to overclock than a core 2 duo system? (I know bit of an open ended question lol)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 27, 2009)

It's not harder at all, easier if anything. With the Core i5 750, all I had to do was put the IMC voltage to 1.3, and CPU to what I think the max safe is on air (really good air setup) 1.4v, and I'm able to hit 4.3 bootable. For my current stable setting, im at 1.3v IMC, and 1.375v CPU for 212x19 which results to 4,039GHz. I'm working on 213 and 214, but making any blck above 212 fully stable is a bit of a task.


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm disappointed. I really thought p55 mounts would be out for the 2 best air coolers on the market. Guess that makes my decision easy, for now.



Thermalright has one that should work with a TRUE120 if you can find it in stock.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...hru-Kit_Ultra_Series_MUX-120_Coming_Soon.html


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 27, 2009)

If you have a Noctua cooler, they are giving out free 1156 plates. Keep that in mind!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 27, 2009)

i asked xigmatek about theirs since i cant find them online anywhere and i havent gotten a response.



i just modded my 1366 mount for mine to work


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 27, 2009)

so 213 is the highest blck on the p5p77d deluxe, at least on my board. 213x19. Going to work on highest total shortly, might only be 4.1 (stable).
1.38vcore, 1.3v IMC, 1.15 PCH, 1.65vdimm, 1.8 PLL


----------



## lemode (Sep 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm disappointed. I really thought p55 mounts would be out for the 2 best air coolers on the market. Guess that makes my decision easy, for now.



i think heatsinkfactory is just sold out of the Prolimatech Megahalems 1156 bracket...if that eases your decision any...


----------



## From_Nowhere (Sep 27, 2009)

lemode said:


> i think heatsinkfactory is just sold out of the Prolimatech Megahalems 1156 bracket...if that eases your decision any...



No they still have it in stock at the time of me posting this message.

Link: http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/prolimatech-intel-socket-1156-adapter-kit.html


----------



## lemode (Sep 27, 2009)

From_Nowhere said:


> No they still have it in stock at the time of me posting this message.
> 
> Link: http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/prolimatech-intel-socket-1156-adapter-kit.html



oops i meant they have the brackets but are sold out of the Megahalems themselves


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 28, 2009)

So, absolute best thing about socket 1156 is the 1156 memory kits, they oc like mad at rated voltages. DDR3 1600 HyperX 2x2GB kit OC'ed to 2130MHz with timings at 9-9-9-24, 1.65v. Rated timings are 8-8-8-24. Thats badass.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 28, 2009)

Lets see your numbers fits!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 28, 2009)

cpu has not arrived.


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> So, absolute best thing about socket 1156 is the 1156 memory kits, they oc like mad at rated voltages. DDR3 1600 HyperX 2x2GB kit OC'ed to 2130MHz with timings at 9-9-9-24, 1.65v. Rated timings are 8-8-8-24. Thats badass.



And the memory controller on these chips is amazing. Could you run some Everest memory benchmarks?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 28, 2009)

Sure can, will report back later


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 28, 2009)

geeez...

small box


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah very small, wait til you see the CPU size, makes the 1366 CPU's seem like giants.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

well upon first impression...

i can say it feels QUITE SNAPPY.

very quick at doing things thats for sure.

seems to run decent temps so far.

26c idle and 41c load using xigmatek dark night.

something got fucked in my OS when i changed vid cards so im reinstalling 7 right now.

the mobo is seeing all 4gb/4sticks of ram so im happy.

the cpu is almost same in size as a 775 cpu but looks like a mini 1366.

like i said....

VERY VERY SNAPPY.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## lemode (Sep 29, 2009)

I just got home from one of my independent jobs, and before I left my boss was asking about the p55 platform and told me he had been specking parts out for an i5 750 or i7 860 build for me at work. I told him how much my build was and what I’d change and add to my build to etc. Well he didn’t need much convincing offered to pay for half the build and I could take it if/when I left.

So I just picked up what I could with his half…

eVGA p55 FTW
i7 860
4 gigs of g,skill ripjaw

Totally going to be able to play games @ work. lolz


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks awesome fits, I like the ballistix and the 295 



lemode said:


> ... I told him how much my build was and what I’d change and add to my build to etc. Well he didn’t need much convincing offered to pay for half the build and I could take it if/when I left.
> 
> So I just picked up what I could with his half…
> 
> ...



Hah, score.

Here is the highest stable blck screenie. Notice the memory speed, thats a Kingston HyperX "i5 specific" 2x2GB 1600 kit running at 2130MHz @ rated 1.65v.... aweeesooommmeee.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> And the memory controller on these chips is amazing. Could you run some Everest memory benchmarks?



Memory Read






Memory Write






Memory Copy






Memory Latency


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

run vantage for me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

p55 seems to have a better sata controller...


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweeeet clocks especially on that ram guys.  I'm loving all this data.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

can another p55 user try any of the futuremark programs?

i CANNOT get any of them to run on win 7


----------



## adam99leit (Sep 29, 2009)

hey fits i have 3dmark06 in my sys specs


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

i CANNOT get ANY futuremark products to work at all.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104835


----------



## adam99leit (Sep 29, 2009)

which rc do you have

also fyi im running 64 bit vista


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

not RC. its the RTM build 7600


----------



## adam99leit (Sep 29, 2009)

never tried that one humm i had a rc that worked fine with 06 and vantage fine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

but with p55?

p55 is the problem.

NO software can properly detect the mobo and chipset.


----------



## adam99leit (Sep 29, 2009)

the system in my specs is what i used with rc build like umm 7100 or something like that because it was the only one i had burned on a disk but i went back to vista because of some issue i was having did not feel like downloading newest win 7


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

downloading pcmark vantage now fits, no point in me running 3dmark vantage with a 9600gso


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yup there are no Post about P55 Vantag/3D06 on ORB


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

its funny cause NO ONE at XS will say a word about it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

How about 3d01 ?

and have you tried running Vantage/3dmark06 as Admin ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

tried and nothing works.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> but with p55?
> 
> p55 is the problem.
> 
> NO software can properly detect the mobo and chipset.



every futuremark program runs perfect on my system win7 build 7600


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

64bit though?


----------



## adam99leit (Sep 29, 2009)

says so in his sys specs


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

well i dont get why it wouldnt work on my setup then.

apparently its not working on anyones p55 setups on XS.


----------



## adam99leit (Sep 29, 2009)

could just go vista again :/ i know its not great but it will work


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2009)

Have you reinstalled any of the futuremark software?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

thats the thing...

its not entirely the OS's fault.

its the fact that this stuff is too new for any software to read the hardware info correctly. 

it simply cannot be detect the new hardware as it should


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

Binge said:


> Have you reinstalled any of the futuremark software?



everything.

i've done a COMPLETE OS reload 2 times now


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sno.lcn has the UD6 and does all benchmarks
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1550113&postcount=21

Looks like a win7 OS 

edit* i think its 32bit tho 

maybe it has something to do with x64


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

yes x64 win7 OS never had a problem...weird your having so many issues


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

i always get fucked around with every time i get something new


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i always get fucked around with every time i get something new



is everything stock settings?

maybe a bad overclock?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

not OCed at all. i havent touched anything. just put it together and boot it up


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

this is a tough one for sure 

have you tried using the same DL links on a diff system and installed it ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

i've tried TPU for DLs as well as manufacturers sites and majorgeeks and a few others.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 29, 2009)

This explains why there are not i5 benchmarks at the Futuremark data base. 
I've been thinking about doing an i5 upgrade but it's hard for me to make a decision with so little information.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't have any response for ya Fit, I'm running Vista 64 bud, sorry!
PCMark Vantage does work fine though.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

boom.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

is the problem i5 and p55? does anyone that has an i7 p55 combo have this issue?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

its not the p55's fault no.

its the software. 

it cannot detect such new hardware... YET.

im sure it will be fixed soon but im not getting how other ppl are getting it to work.

i'll know in a min if vista works.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

id say its too early to know for sure athlonx2, still such a new platform, not many ppl on tpu have em and are participating, which is weird...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

its working so far in vista.

perhaps the reason 7 doesnt work correctly is the fact that it implements .net 2/3 natively therefore it seems to be causing problems with programs that use their own modules. 

i've tried to reinstall .net 2 and 3 and it will not let me in 7.

perhaps there will be a solution from futuremark soon.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

Strange i couldnt find any ORB results on i5 benches 

can some one try to upload a score and see if it works ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

again...

i cannot explain how SMOOOOOOOOOTH this setup is running.

very quick. even compared to my i7/x58 setup


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

ok fits now i wanna see 295 SLI scores


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

cpu test 1 on vantage is about half the OPs as my i7 but thats expected seeing how th ei7 is essentially the same thing minus the HT.

i'll see here in a bit.

i bet we can crack some of my records with this setup.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

i wanna see what blck he gets. 214 was a bitch to get stable.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

its all in the VTT


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

im sure ive been over 214bclk on my board...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> im sure ive been over 214bclk on my board...



show me then foos!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

looking good alreaday fits! ill work on my highest benchable/bootable tomorrow. im finishing up benching on highest stable blck. i should go to bed, told binge i was heading to bed almost 30 minutes ago but im trying to get these benches donnnneeee.......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

same as above but with ram OCed a bit more.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

what imc/vtt voltage fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

loose settings of 1.38vcore and 1.31 vtt with dram at 1.71

if you can wait 15mins i have  a surprise


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

will do


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

I need to install 3DMark Vantage


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

i havent been successful at high mem clocks yet. i've gotten up to 1700mhz but not more.


EDITL

oh boy.... shes a runnin!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

i dont know if any other brand thats 1600 has hit above 2000 other than kingston, their i5/i7 1156 hyperx kits are tits.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

trying to hit 4.3 fits.... being a lil bastard about it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

im sticking with these crucials i got specially for this build for now. only cost me $40 for 4gb and they run 2050mhz on my x58 pretty easy.

i may get 2x2gb of them in a month or 2. then i'll have 6gb in my p55


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

Are we really the only two busting out i5/i7 1156 ocing love? WHERES EVERYONE AT!  (running vantage at 21x202 now, poor 9600gso.)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

im here somewhere had 219 bclck in windows then crashed loading windows live messenger


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

as soon as i tame these GPUs we'll have something to look at.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

maybe if i disable HT i can hit something higher than 4.2ghz...ive hit 4.4 with HT enabled @ 1.4v maybe 5ghz without HT ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

HT... this is i5 dood, no HT here. you must have the i7


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

yes i7 860


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

hopefully 2mins till i can post results......

its looking REALLY good


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

hows that compare to your x58?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

very close.

this setup actually feels alot smoother


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

oooooooo nice fits!!

i just got out the shower, heres the vantage run






Need some SLI 295's, send em over fits.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

your running 9600gso?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

BAHAHAHHA!!!!

im more than 15x your score but i guess thats expected 

you've got me on OC..... FOR NOW


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> your running 9600gso?



yeah this is the bitch rig, lol. Main rig is a i7 920 @ 4.0, 4870x2, and an OCZ Vertex 60GB SSD. I do agree with fits though, if the i5 rig had a SSD, it would definitely be " smoother ". Something about that IMC makes this thing zip. 

WTH would get a Phenom over a i5 750... these are one hell of a CPU. Look at our clocks from this $200 CPU!!!!! And look at my memory OC!!! 



Fitseries3 said:


> BAHAHAHHA!!!!
> 
> im more than 15x your score but i guess thats expected
> 
> you've got me on OC..... FOR NOW



I'm loving the glory right now.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

you guys are making me itch...time to open the windows its 45 degrees here!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

Validate fits, so i can add link at front of page. 
Alright doods, time for me to head to bed. Fits, pmsg me your validation link (with img) and I'll post it up. I hold the crown for tonight.... bwahahhahahahah


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adnp4jq0GHQ


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

so pretty


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

monster truckin it...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

getting ready to run vantage


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

my score not bad will look better when my CO-OP gets here.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

i still dont get how you got it to run in 7 on the p55.

did you install the OS on that board or did you swap it from another board?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

fresh install when i got the board


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

Working to 4.3


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

getting clooooseeeee


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

hello 4.33GHz and DDR3 2064MHz!










Required 1.42v, 1.32v IMC, 1.15v PCH, 1.90v PLL. I'm just going for max bootable now, no sense running Vantage with a freaking 9600GSO and 1.42v is making me cringe.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

Somehow, its still booting. 










1.44v (doh...), 1.32v IMC, 1.15v PCH, 1.90v PLL


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

4.35 seems to be its max bootable. I need water.


----------



## lemode (Sep 29, 2009)

These ‘i’ series chips are amazing overclockers! You guys are posting great eyecandy for me while I’m @ work. I am going to exchange the G.Skill ram I bought yesterday and try either Kingston Hyper X or Patriot Viper II Sector 5 this time around.


----------



## lemode (Sep 29, 2009)

is there any way one of you i5 ers can email me your DxDiag file? devmode@verizon.net


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll do so when I got home lemode. Also, GET KINGSTON'S HYPERX "i5" specific memory, ONLY NewEgg sales it!!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=kingston_hyperx-_-20-104-141-_-Product

Thats the one you want, that is the kit getting my over 2100MHz, not sure how it will fair on other brand motherboards, but ASUS surely loves those sticks.


----------



## lemode (Sep 29, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'll do so when I got home lemode. Also, GET KINGSTON'S HYPERX "i5" specific memory, ONLY NewEgg sales it!!!!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=kingston_hyperx-_-20-104-141-_-Product
> 
> thats the one you want.



Thank you I appreciate it! And yeah I just ordered that ram a few minutes ago.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

update 4.4ghz  and 2100mhz on the ramz


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice Athlon! But your a 860 . j/k. Did you ever get passed 215blck? That seems to be a hard task for me. I can do 21x215, but nothing passed that.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 29, 2009)

Who's chips are on those Kingstons?


----------



## lemode (Sep 29, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Who's chips are on those Kingstons?



Samsung


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Nice Athlon! But your a 860 . j/k. Did you ever get passed 215blck? That seems to be a hard task for me. I can do 21x215, but nothing passed that.



i could always shut of HT and make this even..its actually harder to OC an i7 over an i5..i can get 221 to boot but it start to load windows and crash


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

easy....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

220bclk on air... not really a feat but im on the way up...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

225


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

228


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

well shes wanting some odd settings from here on out so im going to have to play with it later.

i got 232 to boot but it freezes when i press printscreen.

vcore seems not to be the issue.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> easy....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090929/Capture009177.jpg



Oh snap, nice! What voltages for 4.4 fits? And damn nice blck too! I need some ideas, nothing I'm doing is working passed 207 with 21 multi.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 29, 2009)

May be the max bclk on that board then.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

Asylum said:


> May be the max bclk on that board then.



I've done 215x20 on my board, so 210 shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 29, 2009)

No i ment for Fits.


----------



## Asylum (Sep 29, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Oh snap, nice! What voltages for 4.4 fits? And damn nice blck too! I need some ideas, nothing I'm doing is working passed 207 with 21 multi.



Try increasing your qpi voltage.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

the GB p55's seem to hit 250bclk easy. just need to figure out the settings.

my ram is being a PITA for me so that may be what im snagged on.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the GB p55's seem to hit 250bclk easy. just need to figure out the settings.
> 
> my ram is being a PITA for me so that may be what im snagged on.



Gimmie some volt info fits, i need ideas. BTW, I noticed your avatar

 Hook em horns!
I'm an ohio state fan, I'm glad penn state lost to iowa, blahaahaha


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

1.425v vcore
1.35v vtt
1.26 - 1.28v pch

1.72v dram

thats how im getting all the above screenshots to boot.

nothing of 4.2ghz has been able to bench vantage though.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah, the pch at 1.20+ is definitely helping ya, I havent gone above 1.15v cause I actually forgot about it, haha. I'll play with it tonight. And yeah, 4.22 was the highest ive been able to bench, same as you.


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2009)

Over in the i7 thread I posted a two part question and I'd like to repost it here and get a more diverse pool of info.  Thanks to fitseries3 for his initial response:  What are the temperatures like with the i5s (idle/load : OC idle/load), and if any of you have a Kill-A-Wat would you be willing to share your power draw (idle/load : OC idle/load) with a list of the system specs?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 29, 2009)

Binge said:


> Over in the i7 thread I posted a two part question and I'd like to repost it here and get a more diverse pool of info.  Thanks to fitseries3 for his initial response:  What are the temperatures like with the i5s (idle/load : OC idle/load), and if any of you have a Kill-A-Wat would you be willing to share your power draw (idle/load : OC idle/load) with a list of the system specs?



Will do Binge, I have a Killawat meter. Idle temps for me at 1.38v, 4,066Ghz is around 32-34c. FULL LOAD during linpack is around 73-74c on the hottest core, lowest temp is around 71c, ambient temp is around 26C according to my handy multi-function clock, so thats 78.8F, almost 79F. I will get you some wattage numbers later on tonight, after I watch my daily dose of Green Wing.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 30, 2009)

lemode said:


> Samsung



Is anyone running a triple channel kit with those chips?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2009)

samsung chips are on about 35% of the ram that you can buy today.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2009)

you may not need as much vcore as you think

try lower vcore and higher vtt.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 30, 2009)

what the max safe vtt you would use?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2009)

1.6 for benching is fine.

1.52 for 24/7 most likely

my cpu is idling 31c on air at this bclk.

im currently at 1.36v vcore, 1.44v vtt, 1.27v pch


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 30, 2009)

*@ Binge*

Here is the power usage information you wanted.

*Specs*

ASUS P7P55D Deluxe
Intel i5 750 @ 4,066GHz
1.3875v | 1.30v IMC | 1.8v PLL | 1.05v PCH
ASUS 9600 GSO 512MB
Thermaltake Tough Power XT 850W PSU
74 GB Western Digital Raptor
Samsung DVD-RW +/-
Wireless Microsoft Mouse
Logitech USB keyboard

154W Idle
188W while running 3DMark Vantage
300W while running a linpack test

33C Idle (coolest core)
74C full load (hottest core)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2009)

geeez...

now i cant run everest cpu and mem bench


----------



## Binge (Sep 30, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> *@ Binge*
> 
> Here is the power usage information you wanted.
> 
> ...



Freaaaking awesome   Those numbers actually line up with a similarly specced i7 system my father recently put together.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2009)

solved all my problems with a bios update...






superPI works now as well as vantage and 06 in win 7 x64


----------



## paulo7 (Sep 30, 2009)

Should have my cpu this wknd  cant decide between using windows 7 or vista :-S


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 30, 2009)

Don't step back to Vista. Make the right choice and run W7. I just reformatted myself and moved from Vista to 7. It was a good thing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2009)

i ran vista yesterday for a bit and its SLOW compared to 7


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd definitely go with Win 7. I'm using Vista on the i5 rig for review reasons.


----------



## lemode (Sep 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> solved all my problems with a bios update...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090930/Capture001.jpg
> 
> superPI works now as well as vantage and 06 in win 7 x64



Did you purchase Everest Ultimate edition?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2009)

why you ask?


----------



## lemode (Sep 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> why you ask?



i was planning on getting it...wanted to know the about maintenance how long you’ve had it etc.


----------



## paulo7 (Sep 30, 2009)

hows windows7 for programme compatibility? Jus wondering if ill run into many things not working :-S is the trial version still available for DL? Cant wait for my new processor hopefully it will be a big step up from my e5200 might stick in another 4870 too


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 30, 2009)

Its gonna make the E5200 feel very slow, haha. Your gonna love it paulo! As for program compatibility, I haven't had any issues with apps that work in Vista, NOT working in Windows 7.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## mrsemi (Oct 1, 2009)

*Erm.*

I own a 750...  






Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Binge (Oct 1, 2009)

The 750 is a CPU.  Not a chipset.


----------



## mrsemi (Oct 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> The 750 is a CPU.  Not a chipset.



Edited.  Still couldn't resist.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

i've gone back and reviewed everyones max benchable clocks and i have an idea.

try dropping your ram divider to 8 or even 6 and try for a bit higher bclk with the 21x multi and rebench.

LMK the results.

also... please include cpuz memory tab in your screenshots.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 1, 2009)

P7P55D Deluxe has a max PCH of 1.15v, so I've already showed my max blck, still 215, max stable is 214. Weak. Maximus has a much higher PCH limit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

wow... what shit options from asus.

not your fault though.

im never going asus again.

im trying to decide between the p55 ud5 or ud6


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wow... what shit options from asus.
> 
> not your fault though.
> 
> ...



UD6 has the 24 phase power, surely one of the better OC'ing boards. I'm a huge fan of ASUS even though their boards have some funky voltage limitations, even with overvolt switches, the max PCH is 1.15v on the P7P55D series boards, which is weak. Way too low.
I was still able to hit 4.35GHz though, but the max stable it very limited because more PCH voltage is needed. Maximus boards solve that issue though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

try to work around the limitation by using other voltages to get it working.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> try to work around the limitation by using other voltages to get it working.



I don't plan on keeping the P7P55D Deluxe, so I'm fine with my results for now. Gotta work on the Gigabyte board soon, I'm sure it will clock higher.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

so far my p55m-ud4, even though its a mid range p55, seems to clock as well as some of the high end boards and thats based off of what i've seen on XS.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, you've gotten some pretty nice clocks fits. Forgot to add that if I did sell the i7 rig, I would definitely get two 5850's, such a nice card for $259.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161302


----------



## Binge (Oct 1, 2009)

I really don't like that the 5850s didn't improve much with heat.   Anyway back on topic.  Fit don't like de ASUS mon.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 1, 2009)

I dunno, I love my i7 920 rig, the thought of selling it makes me cringe, too happy with it to even dare sell it at this point.
EVGA x58 Micro has B3 yeah?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

i just feel the 920 is tapped out. we know what it does and i've had it almost a year now.

the i7 860 performs a tad better and i know they can do much higher bclk than the 1366 chips can which means good possibility for better OCs.

only downside is the pcie issue but so far im getting same numbers with my p55 as i do the x58 even with my 295s so i cant complain.

i just gotta figure out which mobo to get.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 1, 2009)

I see your point fits, can't blame ya.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

did i mention that p55 has a more robust sata controller?


----------



## Binge (Oct 1, 2009)

That won't matter much when Sata III is available, but it is a selling point.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> That won't matter much when Sata III is available, but it is a selling point.



And then USB 3.0 as well, all kinds of new crap that is coming. Giving P55 SATA 3 and USB 3.0 would be too many goodies to make it a " bargain " platform. It's still a damn good platform though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

haha.... blue 8800gt soon to be a 9800gt hopefully.

lol... just noticed i matched the ssd too. too bad its not going in my main rig.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## adam99leit (Oct 2, 2009)

what exact voltages do you have set to get 4.2 on those core volts fits ??? ok 4.284


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

well if this bench finishes without crashing i'll let you know.

i dont want to give out shitty settings.

its looking really good so far.

im still at really loose settings just to keep it running.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010340727 1652749609&name=LGA 1156


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 2, 2009)

:d !


----------



## gaximodo (Oct 2, 2009)

will volts above 1.4V harm/downgrading these I5/I7's? Is it safe to run them over 1.4V for 24/7 if temps are fine?

My 750 is runing at 212*19=4.028ghz with 1.36V, temps around 40 at idle 55~60 load for each core.

I heard 1.4V would harm those 45nm C2Q/C2D's but have no idea on the new procs,  but really tempting to get the 750 run at 4.2..

thanks in advance!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

something fishy here...

i can run p95 for hours without a problem but vantage keeps crashing in the cpu test.

no voltage is correcting this problem and i've tried reinstalling everything.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 2, 2009)

Try down clocking your memory abit.
I have been having the same problem with my board.
It wont clock high and stay stable enough in 3dmark programs but will pass stress test all day long.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

mem is as low as i can run it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2009)

today must just be a bad day.

i cant get anything to cooperate.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 3, 2009)

did some trick paintery


----------



## Binge (Oct 3, 2009)

That is clean, neat, and sexy.  I dig it fits


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 3, 2009)

ok so i have a interesting issue yesterday i was running prime95 and tried linx ok new it passed 20 linxpasses  at 3.78ghz now today i want to clock higher so now linx would not run i figured my higher clock was not stable so i bring it back to my 100% stable 3.78ghz and linx nothing will stress it linx will run but cpu usage is not there it just dont work linx runs but it wont stress the cpu same with every other prog i tried linx p95 occt and a few others i found but just a day ago i ran linx through 50 passes oh also linx wont run stock cpu speed and none of the other progs will


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 3, 2009)

use some punctuation. i cant tell where one sentence ends and the next starts.

i dont stress test for many reasons.

one of which you stated above.


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 3, 2009)

while i stess im looking for 24/7oc stable


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 3, 2009)

voltage is wrong...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 3, 2009)

shes in my main rig now.

im done until i get my new setup for toying with.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 3, 2009)

So, for those of you who have used both x58 and p55, what are the major differences in overclocking the chips and significant bios settings?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 3, 2009)

its alot easier really.

less settings to worry about.

vcore
vtt
pch

vdim

and thats about it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 3, 2009)

yep, much easier for sure


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 5, 2009)

P55-UD4P results coming shortly, anyone else got any i5 results?


----------



## gaximodo (Oct 6, 2009)

I do 

It's rock stable for what I do, but the first core would fail Prime95 within 5 mins.(the rest 3 cores are fine)

this is with UD4p with the beta BIOS F4r

the older F3 won't let my ram pass 1560mhz regardless what kind of voltage.

this this F4r now run up to 1792mhz (mobo isn't stable @225) with 1.5V.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 7, 2009)

The last couple days, I got to reading all the Athlon II X4 articles that have come out. Hardware Secrets compared the Athlon on the system level. Get got a board with on board gpu for $200. Their Intel setup was an Intel GMA board with a Pentium E6300. Needless to say, except for 2 benches, the Intel setup got slaughtered.

It got me thinking and I got to looking at C2Q and AM3 setups on the cheap, sub $250 for board, memory, and chip. While I was doing this I realized that for another $100 I could get and i5 from Microcenter and this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.263433

Suddenly, the whole AMD line doesn't look all that great. Once the i5 dual cores with HT show up, they could be in a lot of trouble. This even before you factor in any overclocking. I don't really care how well the board does. I was just looking at things for a coworker. Trying to wean him off consoles.


----------



## radaja (Oct 7, 2009)

this is with my UD4P that i just sold and with
my i5-750 that im selling.i didnt have time to
really play with it but this is what i got after
a 20 minutes of playing with it.its probably the
easiest board and setup ive ever OCed.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091003/Capture008.jpg



I didn't see this fits, fricking nice.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 13, 2009)

32+3 phases WFT? Should just rename it MFTW (Marketing for the win) :shadedshu

Anybody know anything about this ECS board? clicky

Trying to make a run for less than $350 for board, memory, and cpu.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

subscribed, I;'ll try to do some reading in the upcoming days to catch up on my lack of i5 knowledge.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL Glad someone posted here, i couldnt find the topic when doing search. 

Just got mine last Friday. 

i5 750
Asus p7p55d
Ocz 2x2gig ddr3 1333 Plat edt.


Still figuring out how to OC this thing right, Lots in the bios i have no idea about lol


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 15, 2009)

http://anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3661

Some P55 MB may have sub par material in the sockets which get super hot and damaged when over clocking.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 15, 2009)

Bad juju for Foxconn 1156 socket owners. Check your sockets guys. If they're Foxconn, call your motherboard manufacturer and bitch the hell out of them.


----------



## Grnfinger (Oct 15, 2009)

4.0GHz is stable 4.2GHz is benchable but I cant run the ram at 2000MHz with cpu at 4.2GHz, damn GSkills

Easy board to clock tho once you learn how it behaves, was able to drop alot of volts after learning how vCore and IMC behave together

200x20
CPU Volts: 1.35
CPU PLL:	1.80
IMC: 1.39
PCH: 1.046
Dram: 1.65


----------



## Boneface (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok is it better to have higher Mutli x lower bus/blck speed or the other way around?

thanks
Boneface


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 16, 2009)

It has always been better to have a higher bus speed because it makes everything else work faster as well.

Look at it this way. Everything in your PC works off the bus speed / blck. Your processor and memory use multipliers to determine their final speed. It is best to find the happy medium for your memory, though where it's pushed to its limits.


----------



## Binge (Oct 16, 2009)

That HK looks stellar!


----------



## Grnfinger (Oct 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> That HK looks stellar!



thanks, its the Nickel plated version from sidewinder
Joel did a great job plating it.... I machined the 1366 mount to 1156 specs and am very happy with the results


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 17, 2009)

214x19 (4.06GHz | 2140MHz DDR3) @ 1.38v was the sweet spot for me Grnfinger. Kept my temps in the low 70's during load. What are your temps with the water setup?


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Subscribed, Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6 on the way.


----------



## Grnfinger (Oct 17, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> 214x19 (4.06GHz | 2140MHz DDR3) @ 1.38v was the sweet spot for me Grnfinger. Kept my temps in the low 70's during load. What are your temps with the water setup?



Idle the core's all sit around 28c
Full prime load they top out at 62c with ambiant around 20c
I have LLC enabled so vcore hits 1.36 under load, might play with disabled this weekend

Still having trouble getting the ram to run at rated 2000MHz stable


----------



## keenan (Oct 17, 2009)

Gigabyte P55M-UD2
Intel Core i5 750
2 x 2GB Ripjaw


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice keenan


----------



## Nemo~ (Oct 22, 2009)

i750@3.67 (173*21)
Asus P7P55D Deluxe
4x1 Kingston @ 1384MHz
vCore 1.25
temps while playing Risen in HWMon ~73oC,while SpeedFan shows ~57oC
dunno what is the real temp dou :/


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 22, 2009)

Use RealTemp.


----------



## keenan (Oct 22, 2009)

Realtemp 3.30


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep, Real Temp is my fav temp monitoring app. That and the Intel Gadget. 
http://blog.orbmu2k.de/sidebar-gadgets/intel-core-series-sidebar-gadget


----------



## PolRoger (Oct 23, 2009)

keenan said:


> Gigabyte P55M-UD2
> Intel Core i5 750
> 2 x 2GB Ripjaw
> 
> http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/3373/401280.jpg



Looks like a pretty nice chip keenan. What batch#? Vtt?


----------



## PolRoger (Oct 23, 2009)

*Turbo enabled overclock with C-State and C1E*

I was doing a similar overclock on my X3440 and thought I would give it a try on my i5.
1.375v vcore set in BIOS with vdroop (LLC disabled) 181x21 turbo enabled (4 threads) and 181x24 (2 threads) with C-State enabled. In effect you get a 4.3Ghz dual core and a 3.8Ghz Quad. If you want to try this type of overclock I would recommend leaving C1E disabled at first to dial in your voltages for stability. With C1E enabled your voltages can drop quite low (0.988v) and will spool up on demand. You do need more vcore to stabilize the x24 multi then is required to run 4 cores at x21 multi. In my overclock at 3.8 I'm showing 1.352v/1.364v load in CPUZ. My board overvolts with C1E enabled and will show as high as 1.399v/1.411v in CPUZ while running SuperPi 1M and 32M.


----------



## Dice (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi guys, what is the maximum dram voltage that people would be happy using 24/7? A lot of places are saying 1.65 is the absolute top, whereas others are saying it needs to be within a certain distance from your vtt. I saw that Fits had his at 1.71 earlier in the post. the reason is i have some to the ripjaw 1600 c7's running at 2000Mhz but failing memtest after a couple of hours. they are at 1.68v at the mo and im wondering how much more i can put through them without killing my cpu or if its worth dropping my multi and ocing my bclk a bit more, its @ 200 at the mo but seams to get a lot more arsey any higher.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 29, 2009)

im curious to know why your able to select 21 as a multiplyer on the 750 when its only supposed to be 20. 133x20= 2.67Ghz can anyone else select 21 as there multi? or am i the only isoltaed incident?


----------



## keenan (Oct 29, 2009)

It's a motherboard feature (Turbo mode) Some do 21 multi and others do upto 24..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 29, 2009)

i dont think it turbo mode man,because i disabled speedstep and turbo mode but i can manually select a 21 multi


----------



## PolRoger (Oct 29, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> i dont think it turbo mode man,because i disabled speedstep and turbo mode but i can manually select a 21 multi



That seems unusual... I can only get the x21 multi on mine (can't select it) if I have turbo "enabled". So are you able to also get a x22 turbo multi when you select the x21 on your board?


----------



## gaximodo (Oct 29, 2009)

it's maximum x21 with all 4 cores enabled (selected or turbo), and up to x24 with only 1 core enabled


----------



## stasio (Oct 29, 2009)

keenan said:


> Realtemp 3.30



RealTemp 3.38


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 29, 2009)

Some motherboards have misleading bios options.  On a Core i5-750, to get a 21X multiplier you have to have the turbo option of the processor enabled.  If a bios lets you select a 21X multi then behind the scenes it automatically enables turbo mode regardless of whether you enable or disable turbo in the bios.

If you enable C3/C6 in the bios and turbo mode then this CPU can cycle up to 24X when 1 or 2 cores are active and will automatically drop down to the 21X multi when 3 or 4 cores are active.  This cycling is happening hundreds of times a second when C3/C6 is enabled.  CPU-Z sampling your processor once per second only tells you part of the story.

The latest versions of RealTemp will show you the average multiplier on the hardest working core or thread.  On an i5-750, it won't ever show the full 24X during a one second sampling interval because there will always be background tasks that activate other cores and drops it down periodically to 21X.  Run a SuperPI 1M bench and during the middle of it if you have C3/C6 enabled and turbo mode enabled you should see an average multi somewhere around 23.7X.


----------



## Dice (Oct 29, 2009)

4.4 and a bit on air
seemed to hit a bit of a wall after, next ram stepping was 2100Mhz which was a bit much for these ripjaws (1600c7)


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 29, 2009)

How about uploading your pics to www.imageshack.us

Then I won't have to find my magnifying glass.  

No need to be a member or anything like that.  Just upload and post the link that's returned.


----------



## Dice (Oct 29, 2009)

get windows 7 its got a magnifier built in! 






actually screw that  just tried it and its crap.
will try the link next time.


----------



## Dice (Oct 29, 2009)

Right third  (fourth) time lucky






sorry still rocking it noob style!


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 29, 2009)

Paint.NET is a good free image editing program.  It let's you crop and chop and save in whatever dimensions you like.  Save 'em as jpg or png and then the file sizes won't be too big so you can upload them to ImageShack or similar.

http://www.getpaint.net/

Edit:  NOW I can see it.

4420 is excellent for a Core i5-750 when using the 21X multi.


----------



## Dice (Oct 29, 2009)

unclewebb, if you made real temp then thank you its what im rocking bottom right, coretemp got relegated due to recommendations on this site, i just hadn't got round to deleting it from my desktop yet. Much Respect.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 29, 2009)

You're welcome.  RealTemp (link at top of page) works well with these new CPUs like your i5-750.  I'm just working at the moment on updating the RealTemp / RivaTuner plug in.  Some users and review sites seem to like using that.

Edit:

RealTemp 3.39
http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/RealTempBeta.zip

Plugin has been updated.


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 3, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> Some motherboards have misleading bios options.  On a Core i5-750, to get a 21X multiplier you have to have the turbo option of the processor enabled.  If a bios lets you select a 21X multi then behind the scenes it automatically enables turbo mode regardless of whether you enable or disable turbo in the bios.
> 
> If you enable C3/C6 in the bios and turbo mode then this CPU can cycle up to 24X when 1 or 2 cores are active and will automatically drop down to the 21X multi when 3 or 4 cores are active.  This cycling is happening hundreds of times a second when C3/C6 is enabled.  CPU-Z sampling your processor once per second only tells you part of the story.
> 
> The latest versions of RealTemp will show you the average multiplier on the hardest working core or thread.  On an i5-750, it won't ever show the full 24X during a one second sampling interval because there will always be background tasks that activate other cores and drops it down periodically to 21X.  Run a SuperPI 1M bench and during the middle of it if you have C3/C6 enabled and turbo mode enabled you should see an average multi somewhere around 23.7X.



Very informative. Is the same true for the i7-860?


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 3, 2009)

So far.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 3, 2009)

is the core i5 have different VID i want to checkout please , fitsereis if there is VID i want to know yours please , and the guys too i will be grateful


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 3, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Is the same true for the i7-860?



All Core i based processors work pretty much the same way.  Different models simply have different turbo boost limits.

An i7-860 is limited to a maximum multiplier of 22, 22, 25, 26 when 4, 3, 2 or 1 core is in the active state and turbo mode is enabled.  The only way for cores to enter the inactive state is to enable C3/C6 in the bios or to disable cores in your bios if it lets you.  If you were to disable 3 of your 4 cores in the bios, then only 1 core would be active and you would be able to use the full 26X multiplier, full time.  Not too practical for 24/7 use but knowing that might be handy for doing some benching. 

For people that aren't very experienced with overclocking, enabling C3/C6 will give them a nice boost even if they barely increase the BCLK.  As for yourself, running a locked 22X multiplier and a high BCLK is definitely the way to go.  Keep those other options in mind if you're looking to run a good Super PI time or something like that.

hayder.master: Intel removed VID information from all Core i based processors.  This information might still exist somewhere in the CPU but it is not documented so there is no currently available software that can tell you the VID of one of these chips.  Some users have set their bios to default values and had a look at what voltage they end up with at idle and at full load and have tried to learn about the VID of the chip that way but that's definitely not an exact science.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 3, 2009)

the default VId on my i5 750 is 1.12v


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 3, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> the default VId on my i5 750 is 1.12v



What is that based on?  The number on the side of the box or how much voltage your motherboard gives your CPU at default settings?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I took the plunge and went i5

Looking around and digging up info on my board I stumbled upon a post over at another forum that made me go hmmmm.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/328875-post12.html

Have a look at the post and give me your thoughts. 
It seem that if you plan to go a little crazy clocking, you can just nab a Lotes Socket retention mechanism, and hopefully get away from the burned pins.

If this has been covered, I'm sorry, but I just started wading into all this info last night in this thread.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2009)

i still need a decent cooler... HINT HINT


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's everything you need to know sneeky:

(nevermind, Anand is down)

I've got a Foxconn socket (Gigabyte board) and as long as it doesn't visibly give you shitty pin contact, then you should be fine unless you're going sub zero or extreme.

I am however considering getting a different board so I can get a LOTES socket. Can you buy them from that link?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2009)

AthlonX2 sent away an email to Lotes. Best we can do is wait and see.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 4, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> What is that based on?  The number on the side of the box or how much voltage your motherboard gives your CPU at default settings?



default voltage mb gives...if theres a better way im interested


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 4, 2009)

AthlonX2: That's about the only way to get VID or close to it at the moment.  I think the problem with that is different motherboards handle this differently and the amount of voltage you end up with will depend on how much vdroop that motherboard has.  Running the same chip on different motherboards would likely give you inconsistent results.  

Running different CPUs on the exact same board might be a meaningful comparison.

It's too bad VID info has gone missing from the Core i CPUs.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 4, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> the default VId on my i5 750 is 1.12v





unclewebb said:


> What is that based on?  The number on the side of the box or how much voltage your motherboard gives your CPU at default settings?





AthlonX2 said:


> default voltage mb gives...if theres a better way im interested




thanx a lot guys but still i need some core i5 VID info , realtemp VID read will be cool


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry hayder.master, there is no documented way to read VID from a Core i5 CPU.

If there was something in the Intel documentation to show me how to do this I would have done it yesterday.  If it's possible, Intel is not willing to share that secret.


----------



## PolRoger (Nov 6, 2009)

Uncle Webb: Thanks for the info regarding the "i" series lack of VID... I've just been "guesstimating"  with what my mobo/chip shows at default settings. It make perfect sense about the vdroop because my E8X00 cpus would alway show a bit less than the stated VID when set to default.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 6, 2009)

hey fellow i5 clockers could you check this threadand if your name is listed give me the pack date etc.. for your cpu's so i can get the list a bit more accurate...or if u want your name added lmk


----------



## Grnfinger (Nov 6, 2009)

just out of curiosity is anyone running Ripjaws 16000-CL9D kit?

If so are you having trouble getting them to 2000MHz on a overclock, I can run them at 2000MHz and pass memtest but once into windows prime fails instantly. 

GSkill forums are well ... not very helpfull the rep suggested to run 17x167BCLK and I would be able to run the ram at 2000MHz but this is not an acceptable soloution seeing as I run 21x200BCLK, just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue with the ram or have I got the special kit


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2009)

Has anyone really messed with undervolting these i5 750's?

I got to my stock ram speed (1600 CAS7) and with a stock cooler I wasnt too fond of the 75 degree temps I was getting in OCCT. So I dropped the voltage. Currently just at a 160 bus speed, so I get 3.2Ghz on the CPU.

Question is how low can these go? Currently passing OCCT at 1.07V, still trying.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 7, 2009)

sneekypeet: I haven't seen a lot of people playing around with enabling C3/C6 and letting the CPU use its highest multiplier.  An i5-750 can use a 24X multi when 1 or 2 cores are in the active state and the other 2 cores are inactive in the C3/C6 sleep state.

The majority of tasks people do on a computer only use 1 or maybe 2 cores on a good day so I think for 24/7 use, this might be a better way to go.  You'd be able to keep the volts and the heat down while still getting great performance for the majority of tasks you do.

RealTemp shows the average multiplier on the hardest working core.  If you want to play around with this, enable C3/C6 and then run a single threaded bench mark like SuperPI Mod and you should see you multi averaging around 23.7 during this benchmark if you don't have too much background activity dragging it down.

A lot of games, etc. are mostly using 1 or 2 threads so I think this might be a good option, especially when you're only using the OEM cooler.  You can run a RealTemp log while gaming and then go back and see what the multi / MHz were at during the game.  The higher the average multi, the less threaded the application is.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/RealTempBeta.zip

i7 Turbo is also included in the above download which is a more precise tool for monitoring the multiplier and you can also log with it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2009)

great info unclewebb, you always seem to come through

Currently I have the majority of everything (C states) off. So I'm essentially running full speed all the time on all 4 cores correct?

Currently in windows in such a state,I am passing OCCT at 1.07V in windows with 1.10V set in bios at 3.2GHz. Good, bad, average?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

I guess I can join?

EVGA P55 FTW
I5 750
2x2 Trident 2000mhz

Right now, just toying since it's not in it's water loop..


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 7, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Currently I have the majority of everything (C states) off. So I'm essentially running full speed all the time on all 4 cores correct?



You should be running at full speed but it's always good to check with i7 Turbo.  There can be situations where you think you have something turned off in the bios but in reality, when you get into Windows, you don't.

If EIST is enabled in the bios there is usually a setting in the Control Panel -> Power Options called Minimum processor state.  This setting can override other settings so if you want your full multiplier at idle, make sure that is set to 100% and C1E is disabled.  Some boards have an option to turn EIST off in the bios but often times it doesn't work and by design on many boards, I think EIST is supposed to be left enabled for turbo mode to work correctly.

A stable 3.2 GHz at 1.07 actual volts sounds good to me.  

I find that the capabilities of these processors to turbo up to a much higher multiplier is rarely being used.  To get the 24 multiplier, you need to enable C3/C6.  Most users disable stuff like this immediately without realizing what they just did.

Intel has made life easy for noobies that are scared to overclock.  All you have to do is enable C3/C6 and when only 1 or 2 cores are active, an i5-750 is already running at 24 x 133 = 3.2 GHz.  You're not overclocking the BCLK so you can leave everything in the bios set to AUTO including the core voltage.  I've seen more than one user that doesn't want to overclock but doesn't even know this simple overclocking feature exists and is Intel approved as well.  No voiding the warranty.  

Your way running 3.2 GHz full time will give you better overall performance but for most tasks, there probably won't be much noticeable difference.  I just wanted to introduce the beginners to some easy and free extra MHz without having to think too hard and for the old timers to do some testing to see if this is a usable Intel feature or is a feature more for the PR department to brag about.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2009)

again a big thanks.

I did notice what they were all doing, and had surfed most of the threads prior to tinkering. Now if I could get rid of this ungodly shitty stock cooler

Oh and I'm leaning towards PR


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 8, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> Sorry hayder.master, there is no documented way to read VID from a Core i5 CPU.
> 
> If there was something in the Intel documentation to show me how to do this I would have done it yesterday.  If it's possible, Intel is not willing to share that secret.




thanx a lot my dear friend i am very grateful


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 21, 2009)

Just got mine yesterday... set a few bios options just to make sure it works, turbo mode, set my ram timings and my DK auto clocked it to this for me then turbo boost kicked in for 3.5ghz.. keep in mind i didnt do anything at all 






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=894898


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 29, 2009)

Lets see some more i5 overclocking awesomeness. I actually miss the little i5, such a great CPU for the price.


----------



## loften (Dec 29, 2009)

i need a second radiator, the temps are to high for my liking.. i settled at 4.2 until i get one..


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 29, 2009)

Dang, those are the temps on water? Thats one hot 750.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, that is a really hot 750 chip.. Air I don't even see 55c at load at 4.4ghz..


----------



## loften (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah i thought it is hot also but it gets pretty warm in ca.. at 4.0 with much lower volts it hardly hits 64 prime blend but going from 1.28 volts cpu at 4.0 to over 1.41 volts cpu 4.4 raises the temps crazy.. in games and every day stuff it usually stays around 43-45 degrees at 4.2, 1.41 volts. just running full load on prime blend for hours it gets up there...
under prime blend with this water cooling set up would keep my e8500 about 65 at 4.5 on hot days with my nb in the loop also.. the maximus se north bridge ran hot but it was no problem cooling both with this water cooling set up..
 maybe the fusion v2 is not good for this cpu.. it has good contact, i have checked it a few times to make sure.. it is only cooling the cpu on this computer now.. 
the rest of the stuff is
 MCP355 pump with EK-DDC-X top,
 MCR-320 rad with 3 fans,
 bitspower 1/2 inch barbs
 Tygon R3603 7/16in. tubing..


----------



## Kutocer (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all, got my i5 last week and have been having alot of fun with it. I moved up from a P4 D820 CPU so it is a vast improvment over what i had. I did not do enough research and brought the wrong ram but i'm not too fussed about that as it is a massive improvment over what i had. Running it on the stock cooler right now and plan do have a new cooler at end of month. 

Under load i hit around 65c so i could push it more if i tried and i think the case i have does more than a good job at keeping hte temps cool. I feel the blast from the 200mm fan on top and its very cool have to have the heating on becasue of it  I've not done too much overclocking before well none really and i wonder how far i can push the CPU on stock cooling. I've read not to get the CPU around the 90c so if that was right it would leave me room to play with.

Thanks for reading and thanks in advanced for any help i get.

Kut...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 7, 2010)

you will find that you can clock a bit on the stock cooler, but the heat produced is not linear. If you do plan to overclock, just do what stock volts allows until you get a proper cooler in there


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 7, 2010)

Kutocer: Intel's CPUs do a great job of looking after themselves.  As long as you are stable and your CPU is not thermal throttling then you don't have to be too concerned about its core temperature.  The thermal throttling point is at about 99C in most Core i5 CPUs so you still have lots of headroom to play with.  The RealTemp Thermal Status area will indicate when you've gone too far.

Intel sets the thermal shutdown temperature at approximately 125C so running a chip up into the 90C range isn't going to hurt it.  When overclocking you will usually lose stability before the core temperature becomes an issue.

When using the stock cooler I don't think it's such a bad idea to enable C3/C6 and to allow the CPU to automatically overclock itself.  If you combine this with a slight increase in the BCLK, you can get some nice performance without the temps getting too out of hand.


----------



## Kutocer (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok switched C3/C6 on and setting the BLCK to 170 and at first the BIOS said 3.5ghz it was running at however going in to CPU-Z it telling me 4ghz and running all 4 cores at around 35-40c at idle so wow alot more than i was intending. I just need to run some test now to see what it is underload.

Kut...

P.S. Just started to run prime and the 4 cores do run at 3.5 with temps around the 70's.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 7, 2010)

With the stock cooler that is completely normal from my experiences with it.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 7, 2010)

An i5-750 can use a 24X multiplier when a single core is in the active state and the other 3 cores are in the C3/C6 inactive state.  You need to keep that in mind when overclocking with C3/C6 enabled.  

Have you tried i7 Turbo?  It should be in the RealTemp download.  It shows you what each thread is up to so when you are running a single threaded task, the average multiplier for that task should approach 24.  It's difficult to get the full 24X for more than a few hundred milliseconds here and there so i7 Turbo reports the average.  There is constant background activity on any Windows computer so the second, third and fourth cores will be waking up which immediately drops the maximum multiplier allowed.

This makes for an easy way to overclock and a responsive computer when running single threaded tasks.  A lot of games spend most of their time running on one or two threads so C3/C6 can really help when limited to a stock OEM cooler.  With better cooling most users seem to disable C3/C6 and just run a higher BCLK and lower multi instead.

The maximum multiplier available when 4, 3, 2 or 1 core is in the active state on a Core i5-750 is 21, 21, 24, 24.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

if anyone wants my i5 750 ima sell it and get a clarksdale. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 8, 2010)

can anyone tell me why I cannot get cpuz 1.53 to show cpu voltage or i cannot get the latest realtemp to show proper clock speeds

real temp fluncuates as if its throttling but all that cstates and eist shit is disabled


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 8, 2010)

Does the RealTemp Settings window show that you have EIST disabled?  Some bios versions give you options that don't actually work correctly.

A floating multiplier at idle is usually because C1E is enabled or the Power Options -> Minimum  processor state is not set to 100%.  I also believe that Windows 7 on some motherboards may not be setting these values correctly.

RealTemp reads high performance timers within your CPU to determine the multiplier in real time.  If it shows your multiplier jumping up and down at idle, there is usually a reason for that.  

CPU-Z prefers to ignore this when it is happening.

There should be a program in the RealTemp download called i7 Turbo.  It will accurately show you what each thread of your CPU is really up to.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 8, 2010)

the settings screen shows eist with a checkmark and its "greyed out"

 in the bios cstates and eist are diabled.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 8, 2010)

The checkmark in the Settings screen shows that EIST / SpeedStep is enabled on your computer.  You're not the only person with a bios that doesn't actually disable EIST.  I know because my bios does the same thing.  I always laugh when users tell me that they have EIST disabled.  The EIST box in RealTemp reads that bit directly from the CPU and the CPU doesn't lie about something like that.  On a lot of boards EIST has to be enabled for turbo boost to work correctly so I think that's what happens automatically.

Is C1E in RealTemp unchecked?  How about your Minimum processor state?  What does it say?


----------



## shevanel (Jan 8, 2010)

that's wierd.. the min. cpu state is ually in the power settings index but i do not see it there on this install

bios update time? as im having issues with ram divider not working. has options to choose 1066 1333 1600 2000 but no matter what the ram runs at rated OC if I OC


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 8, 2010)

Try enabling EIST in the bios.  The best way to control your Minimum processor state is to enabled EIST in the bios and then that option is usually available within Windows.  Set the minimum to 100% and disable C1E and then your multiplier should settle down at idle.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2010)

chek the bclk on this mofo...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=913948


----------



## Dice (Jan 21, 2010)

ER fits, this is the i5 thread take that filth elsewhere.

OMFGlooook at that clock!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 22, 2010)

I know its an i7 860, but just tinkering today I came up with this. I need to tinker with the timings quite a bit (on auto currently), as you can see, but I just got it up and passing memtest86+

Trying a bit of ram voltage as well, figure I wont know if it burns if I dont try it Using 1.72V currently, but if timings bemand it and they seem to react to more volts, I'm willing to push em a fair bit more and see what they can do timimg wise, I'm a bit topped out on the BLCK for some reason (stability wise)






With a bit of tweaking and 1.76V this is now stable....still hoipefully more to come


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

That's just madness man! Who said Tri-channel ram wouldn't be sweet on a p55? Man, I never got those tridents up that high!








Here's what My Pis's are running at 24/7






No feels on wanting to go to 4.2ghz to make it all stock timmings.. I love how it's at 4ghz. 


Sneeky  More ballz then I had.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

Great clocking on the mem guys,


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 23, 2010)

IDK man CAS6 at 2000MHz is pretty damn good on its own.

Ur board seemed to like to run these a bit tighter


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> IDK man CAS6 at 2000MHz is pretty damn good on its own.
> 
> Ur board seemed to like to run these a bit tighter



Dude.. I almost want to say it's due to the "persons" love of.. 


I'll let you search the dark depths of your mind.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 23, 2010)

Just for giggles I had to try it....at least I can say I've been there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Just for giggles I had to try it....at least I can say I've been there
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100122/2520-cas10.jpg



for giggles or not, it's impressive to see the mem clock showing numbers like that.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2010)

bit of tinkering for the last couple hours gave me this for new timings at 2400Mhz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> bit of tinkering for the last couple hours gave me this for new timings at 2400Mhz.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100124/2400-low-latency.jpg



Is that the RAM in your specs?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2010)

yes sir it is.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

And you said you wouldn't be able to beat my score...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2010)

Figured the Everest bench was good for this thread too. Talking with Binge about i7 & ram has me thinking I went the wrong way maybe. Gonna try and sort the 2000mhz at CAS7 and see where the scores end up then. May be a couple days though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds good man. lets see what goes on.. remember, what those can do via 2000mhz.. I believe I showed you what my "know how" got. I know you'll do better!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2010)

Do you have a copy of Everest you can run on yours at CAS7?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Do you have a copy of Everest you can run on yours at CAS7?



what my PiS?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2010)

yes sir...just as a rough idea of how they roll. I know your board likes to set tight timings, so it should be close to what I end up with


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yes sir...just as a rough idea of how they roll. I know your board likes to set tight timings, so it should be close to what I end up with



I gotta get a updated version.. mine doesn't support P55..

Here's my 24/7 ram timings


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks CS now I have some idea of what to look for


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Thanks CS now I have some idea of what to look for



No problem man. Happy to do so.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's my I5 before I got an I7 860-






^small FFT

I got 4.3ghz benchable but I won't tell you what voltage....LOL

As a daily overclock I ran 4.0ghz (200x20) at 1.425 Vcore.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh here's 4ghz-


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll have some more i5 750 results in a week or so when everything arrives. This time, they will be water results.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking forward to that


----------



## skylamer (Jan 28, 2010)

WORLD RECORD i5 ***

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979124


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 28, 2010)

2.058 Vcore!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2010)

oh my... poor mobo and CPU! ahah


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Talk about a suicide run...


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 28, 2010)

You know, I suppose if it's only to get a CPUz shot, and no actual load on the CPU it probably won't hurt the CPU or mobo that much.


----------



## belitsky (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys, is this right to use auto voltages other then core? I set up core voltage to 1.35 V in bios and left other voltages to Auto. What application can i use to monitor all voltages in Windows 7 x64?
Right now i am running my i5 750 on 4GHz, and temp on 100% load (Everest stress test for 20 minutes) near 60-65C, maximum was 70C on one of the cores. I use Mugen 2 for cooling.

Thank you.


----------



## 87dtna (Feb 1, 2010)

belitsky said:


> Hey guys, is this right to use auto voltages other then core? I set up core voltage to 1.35 V in bios and left other voltages to Auto. What application can i use to monitor all voltages in Windows 7 x64?
> Right now i am running my i5 750 on 4GHz, and temp on 100% load (Everest stress test for 20 minutes) near 60-65C, maximum was 70C on one of the cores. I use Mugen 2 for cooling.
> 
> Thank you.



What motherboard do you have?  I actually just use the utility that came with the mobo.


----------



## Boneface (Feb 3, 2010)

So i was wondering what are the only things i need to touch when overclocking i5, i only want a stable 3.2 or 3, but i want to make sure im doing it right.


----------



## 87dtna (Feb 3, 2010)

Turbo mode makes cores 1+2 run at 3.2ghz and cores 3+4 run at 2.8.  If thats all you want, I'd suggest just leaving it alone!


----------



## Dice (Feb 3, 2010)

probly don't need to change the voltages, just up the bclk.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 3, 2010)

Just did..... build a rig with a i5 750.... specs

i5 750@3.6
EVGA P55 LE MOB
Diamond ATI HD5870@900/1300
2xWestern Digital 500gig HDD 7200RPM 32MB Raid 0
4 Gigs G.skill Ripsaw RAM @1442 /but can get 1600MHZ
Corsair 750tx

180x20
Vcore: 1.25
DIMM Voltage: 1.50
CPU VTT: 1.15
PCH: 1.10
CPU PLL: 1.80

Although there is a problem with this board and the Foxconn clip. I am in the RMA Process right now. Ever since I got the MOB the clip did not give the CPU full contact. So Some times I only showed up with 2 Gigs of Ram instead of 4 gigs.
I believe there is a reason to worry for the people with the foxconn sockets others have had the same problem..... So my RMA is coming with a lotus Bracket on the socket. WTG EVGA! 

But if it wasn't for that I would be up way over 4GHZ already. My i5 does 3.6 at a max temp of 51c after 50 runs on intel Burn test high settings. Also only hits 50c after 8 hours of Prime95 blend test. So I got the temps hopefully you will get a similar results!


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 4, 2010)

Let's start with a picture
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=996615

And then another that brings my question:






Can't seem to get C1E working. It's enabled in the bios, but all I get is the max multi I set.

If turbo was AUTO I got only 21x, tried disabled and this time 20 that is set on bios, now with enabled I finally got some multi action, but only on core temp. This is what I'd want, 9x multi always @ idle and full multi when needed. That's how it worked on my P965 and P45 systems. So doesn't CPU-Z work with these or my multi doesn't work and Core Temp is bugged?

Voltage is really weird too, that CPU-Z valid is with voltage set on normal (auto gave same) and lower picture is when I set it manually to 1.25V. Thing is now it's 1.232V idle AND load with load-line calibration disabled.

On the 3.6GHz load would drop to what it shows and sometimes show 1.200V, idle was higher like it normally is (don't remember exact number).

Anyhow, are those good clocks for the voltage? Ran latest Prime95 with 4 threads for a while, seemed stable. Forgot about IntelBurn test, have to download that.

edit: stable, way too easy to OC this CPU


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 4, 2010)

Have you gone into the Control Panel -> Power Options and set your Minimum processor state?  If you want a low multi at idle then that needs to be set to a low number like 5%.  It won't actually go down to 5% but a low number will let it go down as low as possible.  You need EIST / SpeedStep enabled in the bios for these options to appear.

Why not update Core Temp to the latest version?

Better yet, if you want a very accurate look at the multiplier on each thread in real time then why not try i7 Turbo?  Most programs give you an approximation of the multiplier at idle that isn't accurate.  i7 Turbo uses high performance timers within your CPU and is deadly accurate.  Sometimes the truth hurts but it's hard to argue with this program since it follows the method Intel recommends in their November 2008 Turbo White Paper.  The majority of software doesn't follow this method.

It will also let you see if EIST / SpeedStep and C1E really are enabled or disabled.  Some motherboards give you options to set these in the bios but the options don't actually work.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/Turbo.zip


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 4, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> Have you gone into the Control Panel -> Power Options and set your Minimum processor state?  If you want a low multi at idle then that needs to be set to a low number like 5%.  It won't actually go down to 5% but a low number will let it go down as low as possible.



Had it on 100%, changet it to 5% now. Did make my own plan as the default kept shutting my HDDs and what not. Vista worked fine with maxium performance option, they went backwards in W7.



unclewebb said:


> Why not update Core Temp to the latest version?



Yeah sorry, didn't know there was a newer one. With the latest version it stays on 21 multi all the time and doesn't drop to 9 once in a while.



unclewebb said:


> Better yet, if you want a very accurate look at the multiplier on each thread in real time then why not try i7 Turbo?  Most programs give you an approximation of the multiplier at idle that isn't accurate.  i7 Turbo uses high performance timers within your CPU and is deadly accurate.  Sometimes the truth hurts but it's hard to argue with this program since it follows the method Intel recommends in their November 2008 Turbo White Paper.  The majority of software doesn't follow this method.
> 
> It will also let you see if EIST / SpeedStep and C1E really are enabled or disabled.  Some motherboards give you options to set these in the bios but the options don't actually work.
> 
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/Turbo.zip



Included is what all of them show now. Don't quite understand what i7 Turbo is showing, but doesn't look like low idle multi. Maybe I'll need a reboot for the min processor state to kick in.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2010)

Might want to go here and get the version f5 BIOS. Even my UD6 ran a little funny with the old bios.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 4, 2010)

i7 Turbo shows you what the average multiplier is on each thread or core.  When C1E is enabled and the Minimum processor state is not working correctly or if it is set to 100%, the multipliers it reports will jump up and down just like you are seeing.  It shows that internally two different power options are fighting against each other.  Some motherboards have issues and Windows 7 does not function as designed on some motherboards.  As I said before, i7 Turbo can give you a very accurate look at what's really going on inside your CPU.  Not everyone wants to know the truth though.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm planning to go with a 750 for my new rig ... will post here when it's set up.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Might want to go here and get the version f5 BIOS. Even my UD6 ran a little funny with the old bios.



Yes, I have F4 already waiting on HDD, but thise stock F2 has been so stable that didn't want to jinx it.

F5 says "Enhanced memory compatibility" and F4 added support for B3 stepping. Neither what I need, but probably more under the hood.

edit: finally got some multiplier action going on. This is with the newest bios and stock clocks with turbo on and also C3/C5/C7 stop stages that I had previously disabled. First time I see my CPU go to x24 (also showed x23 on CPU-Z & ET6). And i7 Turbo was showing multi down to 10, so working up and down.





Weird thing though is that CPU-Z doesn't show clock speed or multi go down ever, even when idle. Voltages do go down as seen on the image and change constantly, same way multi & clock speed did with Core2Duo's. Oh well, can't have everything it seems


----------



## finndrummer (Feb 5, 2010)

I want to do a slight overclock to my cpu without rising voltages so
I read an interesting article that I want to follow but there is a small thing that I do not understand
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/core-i5-750-efficiency,review-31785-3.html
There would be no inconsistency here? According to the frequency table, with a 160MHz QPI, the max frequency (with turboboost) is 3.8GHz, unstable from the table.
But in the conclusion they affirmed that a 160MHz QPI, TurboBooster activated, is the perfect clock setting.
What's wrong?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 5, 2010)

OnBoard: Try running a single thread of Super PI mod and take a snap shot of i7 Turbo about half way through a 1M test.  An i5-750 can only use the 24 times multiplier when either 1 or 2 cores are in the active state and the other two cores are in the C3/C6 inactive sleep state.  There is constant background activity going on that will wake up the two sleeping cores.  While Super PI is running, if a task needs to wake up the third or fourth core then your maximum multiplier will be immediately dropped down to 21.  When a background task is completed, that core can go back to sleep and that allows your multiplier to turbo boost back up to 24 again.  This cycling back and forth between 21 and 24 is based on load and how many cores are in the active state at any instant in time.  This transitioning between multipliers can be happening hundreds of times a second so old school software that samples the multiplier once per second will not be very accurate at reporting the multiplier.

Intel uses high performance timers within their CPUs that run at billions of cycles per second so software can precisely determine what the multiplier is but most software doesn't bother to follow that method because of its complexity.  It's well documented in the November 2008 Intel Turbo White Paper and is the method that i7 Turbo and RealTemp follow.

On CPUs that only get to use their highest multiplier when one core is active, you should find that the CPU automatically schedules most of the Super PI load on one thread / core.  This enables the other 3 cores to spend as much time as possible in the C3/C6 sleep state which allows the use of the highest multiplier.  On a Core i5-750, you get the highest multiplier when either 1 or 2 cores are in the active state so typically when this test is running, the task will be shared between 2 cores allowing the other 2 cores to go to sleep.

The leaner your system is and the less background activity you have going on, the higher percentage of time that you will be able to operate with the 24X multiplier.  If you look at the individual core or cores doing most of the work, you might see average multipliers up around 23.6 or 23.7.  In i7 Turbo you can compare the C0% box with the multiplier box.  It's impossible to hit a sustained 24 multiplier for a one second sampling period in i7 Turbo.  There is always background activity that will prevent this.

If you want to see a true 24X multiplier then go into your bios and disable 2 cores.  That's about the only way to guarantee that the other two cores won't wake up and drop you down to the 21 multiplier.

i7 Turbo should be able to report multipliers closer to 9 if the Minimum processor state is set to a low number and you don't have too much background activity waking up cores.  Try turning off some of your other monitoring tools and any other background fluff and see how low you can get it.  Some antivirus / anti-spyware programs are terrible for endless background processing and keeping cores awake.

finndrummer: Every CPU is unique.  What works for Tom's Hardware might not work for you so use there numbers as a guideline.  The article is inconsistent but it shows you what to expect.  If your CPU needs a little extra voltage to be stable at the MHz you would like it to run at then give it a little extra voltage.  There's nothing to be afraid of as long as you don't get too carried away.  If you plan to increase the BCLK beyond its default of 133 MHz then you are wise to set the core voltage manually.  If you leave this setting in the bios on AUTO then many motherboards will also increase the core voltage for you but can end up using way too much voltage.  Way more than what you need which only creates heat.  The key when overclocking is to only use as much voltage as you need for your computer to run stable and it's best to do that manually so you are in complete control.  Use CPU-Z to keep an eye on how much voltage you are actually getting at idle and at full load and compare that to other users.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 5, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> OnBoard: Try running a single thread of Super PI mod and take a snap shot of i7 Turbo about half way through a 1M test.  An i5-750 can only use the 24 times multiplier when either 1 or 2 cores are in the active state and the other two cores are in the C3/C6 inactive sleep state.  There is constant background activity going on that will wake up the two sleeping cores.  While Super PI is running, if a task needs to wake up the third or fourth core then your maximum multiplier will be immediately dropped down to 21.  When a background task is completed, that core can go back to sleep and that allows your multiplier to turbo boost back up to 24 again.  This cycling back and forth between 21 and 24 is based on load and how many cores are in the active state at any instant in time.  This transitioning between multipliers can be happening hundreds of times a second so old school software that samples the multiplier once per second will not be very accurate at reporting the multiplier.
> 
> i7 Turbo should be able to report multipliers closer to 9 if the Minimum processor state is set to a low number and you don't have too much background activity waking up cores. Try turning off some of your other monitoring tools and any other background fluff and see how low you can get it. Some antivirus / anti-spyware programs are terrible for endless background processing and keeping cores awake.



Yep I ran latest Prime95 with one, two and four Threads. Don't have turbo on anymore. With one it was hitting about 23.7x. Funnily though the core in use was constantly changing. With two threads i got multi in the x22-23 region and with four threads it was a solid 21.00 on all four.

I'll turn off stuff now and see ho low it goes. This is with 'all cpu meter' (sidepanel gadget) shut off and kaspersky paused. Close to 9 like you said.





Also found my new 24/7 clocks: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=999113
3.6GHz with just 1.136V  And stable too (1.120V wasn't).


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 5, 2010)

When you see the task bouncing around from core to core then you start to realize how smart these new CPUs are.  They do a great job of managing the load to maximize the multiplier.

Most users after playing around do exactly what you did.  Lock the multiplier and manually boost up the BCLK.  It seems like the best way to get maximum MHz with minimum voltage.  The turbo boost  C3/C6 method is useful for newcomers to overclocking.  Very easy to get some good performance out of these chips without having to think too hard.


----------



## Dice (Feb 5, 2010)

I have the same problem, I updated to the msi gd80 1.7 bios today and I noticed that as soon as I changed the bclk my max turbo multi dropped from 24 to 21, I thought I must have disabled it somehow so I loaded default settings and checked- 24xmulti, up the clock, 21xmulti. This did not happen in 1.6 but may have been the case in 1.5. 

I spent most of last night trying to get 3.8 Ghz with a turbo of 4.3 stable but dont think i was gonna find stability any time soon so maybe its saved me some time I can spend on Mass Effect 2


----------



## finndrummer (Feb 5, 2010)

No one to respond to my question ?


----------



## belitsky (Feb 5, 2010)

finndrummer said:


> No one to respond to my question ?


You miss answer to your question on previous page, from *unclewebb*.


----------



## finndrummer (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 12, 2010)

So got me an i5 650 and H55 board to replace the i7 rig.  With the help of sneekypeet and fitseries3 got this thing going.  Ram is on auto for now to see what the chip can do.  Once I find a nice max benchable, I'll see what this thing can really do.  Oh yea, would help if i got a long flexi sli bridge.  CPU volts are actually set to 1.45 in BIOS, board overvolts a bit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2010)

your first 5ghz dark! yay!

you forgot to mention your on air man haha.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

Good job dark


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 12, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> So got me an i5 650 and H55 board to replace the i7 rig.  With the help of sneekypeet and fitseries3 got this thing going.  Ram is on auto for now to see what the chip can do.  Once I find a nice max benchable, I'll see what this thing can really do.  Oh yea, would help if i got a long flexi sli bridge.  CPU volts are actually set to 1.45 in BIOS, board overvolts a bit.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100211/Capture006838.jpg



wow, nice---

i see those new chips OC like mad, looks like you having some fun, 
nice job!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2010)

thats a westmere for ya.... they OC like the BOMB


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 12, 2010)

as fit mentioned i am on air, prolimatch with 2x3k ultra kaze, plus 4x3k ultra kazes and 5x1900rpm slipstreams moving air through the case, almost wish i could get a p55 board now, but no monies till i sell the x58


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 12, 2010)

I call leet proc h4xz....j/k

grats dark.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 12, 2010)

h4xz this sneeky


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 13, 2010)

Moar benches, don't know why wprime stops there, but figured it's probably the final score its showing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> h4xz this sneeky
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/Capture007028.jpg



now that's the superpi I was looking for!


----------



## VOCCH (Feb 13, 2010)

Cheapest p55 board + cooler untweaked lol.





Not gone over 1.35v in bios


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 16, 2010)

Still getting more out of this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

5GHz, that's awesome!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice CPU clocks, but dam 6-9-9-22 @ 600MHz.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Nice CPU clocks, but dam 6-9-9-22 @ 600MHz.



That's 8-9-9-22

But Dark is....


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, my bad I meant 8-9-9-22, are you sure you can't get those timings to even 7-7-7-21?  It would help greatly.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 5GHz, that's awesome!



Did you see someone said they had a 670 at *2v on air!* over on XS? They did it for over 3 days! 

XS post


> my 670 havent died yet, and I have tortured it with 2v on air for over 3 days, still going strong


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Did you see someone said they had a 670 at *2v on air!* over on XS? They did it for over 3 days!
> 
> XS post



I'm going to have to get me one of these fuckers!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

First OC using GB's EasyTuner6 for my i5-750 Will do a 4Ghz run later Cooler is TRUE Black BTW with 2 fans.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> First OC using GB's EasyTuner6 for my i5-750 Will do a 4Ghz run later Cooler is TRUE Black BTW with 2 fans.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100216/i7-750 OC Bench .jpg



Come on Bog, take off the training wheels


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

Do 4ghz later... What!? Ask Sneeky, I went from 2.66 to 4ghz... lol.. I did try lower volts later..  

That was with my Thor's Hammer.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> Come on Bog, take off the training wheels



I know  I have to crawl first before I can run


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I know  I have to crawl first before I can run



Is that the way you think via Fold@home? I don't think so!!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Is that the way you think via Fold@home? I don't think so!!



Can't believe you went thereconfused:

You see I cannot OC my folders like that because running them 24/7 requires more stability as oppose to 5-10 minutes for benching purposes

But yes I get the point Mr. Anime Freak


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Can't believe you went thereconfused:
> 
> But yes I get the point Mr. Anime Freak





Good! Glad you know what I mean. Now.. we say by 21:00 you'll have that baby sitting at 4ghz? 


Just think... Mine takes only 1.2625/1.258 in windows. to get stable at 4ghz.


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, just collected an i5 750, EVGA P55 LE, and 2 x 2G Team extreem DDR3 2000.
And the choice of ram was based on it being cheap, and not much else being available locally.

Will be assembling from tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Good job king wookie


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Good! Glad you know what I mean. Now.. we say by 21:00 you'll have that baby sitting at 4ghz?
> 
> 
> Just think... Mine takes only 1.2625/1.258 in windows. to get stable at 4ghz.




It's not an issue getting it to 4Ghz and I will post a screenie by then

I will have to look at what is the lowest stable voltage.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> It's an issue getting it to 4Ghz and I will post a screenie by then
> 
> I will have to look at what is the lowest stable voltage.





Blah... the safe way... 


Can't wait to see it happen man. I love my 750.. But, my ram is telling me to go 860.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I love my 750.. But, my ram is telling me to go 860.



Here's my first OC try at my 860 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1741850&postcount=36

I can go higher but I'm waiting for my res to come in


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Here's my first OC try at my 860
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1741850&postcount=36
> 
> I can go higher but I'm waiting for my res to come in





Yeah, those 860's are hot ones.. well, I'll be seeing how they do in a few days myself


----------



## belitsky (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello guys,
my working machine, 24x7


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking nice Belitsky. How is it treating ya? think you can get some stuff out of it?


----------



## belitsky (Feb 22, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Looking nice Belitsky. How is it treating ya? think you can get some stuff out of it?



Thanks man, but my english not so good 
Can you explain me what do you mean? I found a lot of meanings of "treating" in vocabulary.
It works just fine for me, cause my previous machine was Core 2 Duo 2.33 laptop, so now my apps opens much faster


----------



## stevorob (Feb 22, 2010)

Gonna be reading through this thread, I just ordered a 750, an asus p7p55d pro, and some gskill dd3 2000 ripjaws.

Gonna be a big step from my Athon X2 lol


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok. Can someone help with an idiot's guide to ocing an i5? I have oced before on my 775, but a clear step by step guide will be most helpful.

To me and others.

Thx.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 22, 2010)

> Ok. Can someone help with an idiot's guide to ocing an i5? I have oced before on my 775, but a clear step by step guide will be most helpful.
> 
> To me and others.
> 
> Thx.



http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/256144-29-1156-core-overclocking-guide

Here is a great Dummy Guide that goes through i5/i7 socket 1156 information and settings.

But to make it simple just a couple things have changed when overclocking a i series chip.

CPU Multi = CPU Multi

BClck/CPU Frequency = CPU Speed For example: 200 (CPU Frequency) x 20 (CPU Multi) = 4000Mhz = 4 Ghz

QPI Frequency = 4.27 GTs for i5,s
QPI Multi = Lowest when overclocking

MCH Strap= Ram Multi (But most boards have direct RAM settings So I leave mine at Auto but you should check to see specific Motherboard settings for your set up.)

Vcore = Vcore (i5 750 no more than 1.4volts on air)

CPU VTT = CPU VTT (Uncore) Intel spec no more than 1.21 volts but I have seen people go over this when over clocking..... higher overclocks.... I have seen around 1.3/1.4 but again some people consider unsafe.

PCH = PCH: Mine is at 1.10 volts on a 3.6 over clock

DIMM= DIMM: no more ever than 1.65 volts!

CPU PLL =CPU PLL: Safe between 1.8/1.9

That's it in a quick nutshell but read the guide I posted it helped me a tone Good luck!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

belitsky said:


> Thanks man, but my english not so good
> Can you explain me what do you mean? I found a lot of meanings of "treating" in vocabulary.
> It works just fine for me, cause my previous machine was Core 2 Duo 2.33 laptop, so now my apps opens much faster




All good man.. Treating would be, in your case, how's it doing for you. But, the next sentence said it all.




King Wookie said:


> Ok. Can someone help with an idiot's guide to ocing an i5? I have oced before on my 775, but a clear step by step guide will be most helpful.
> 
> To me and others.
> 
> Thx.



all right, you got this..



Now, you got the factor of "boot" and "eventual".
Boot is the volts needed to "boot" up the computer.
Eventual is the volts needed to keep the oc going..
You know, the factor that most oc's need more volts to boot into windows, but vdroop would make it to where you need more via prime, or even less in some cases.. lol 


The "QPI" is just for hyper threading. Think of CSI (Common System Interface).. for 750's you can leave it at auto and you'll be fine. I had mine at 4.2 Gt/s.. 


Most chips, boards, will do stock up to 3.4ghz. after that, some have seen to be before, you gotta start upping the volts.. 


Vtt is form of FSB for this day and age. 


They say that the PCH is the volts that you should never go above 1.225, via intel. But, that's just the fact, I'm thinking, to make people not want to oc.. I could be wrong but I had to have 1.4 to get my system to be stable at 4.4ghz.. 


Now, some do have this, but some don't. Mch Strap. That's a option that can get the ram stable. the higher that you take it, the better it will stabilize your ram. 


One thing never to do, go above 2v on the Pll volts... I've seen that with that volt, it can fry the cpu. Then again, the only factor I've seen it happen to was someone that was taking 15 other people's advice to his chip and just burned the chip and board... 


I wouldn't mess with the pwn volts.. There isn't any reason for that unless your going to want and see what the lowest volts you can do. I never messed with mine and I was able to keep 4ghz stable at 1.256.. Just a matter of the person pref..





Hope that can help.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/256144-29-1156-core-overclocking-guide
> 
> Here is a great Dummy Guide that goes through i5/i7 socket 1156 information and settings.
> 
> ...




 damn you man.. I was typing as fast as I can... lol.. But, with tom's... that's all ways "dummy" proof in some since and more since to try and get people in there because they try and write stuff to get more "questions" then anything..


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 22, 2010)

> damn you man.. I was typing as fast as I can... lol.. But, with tom's... that's all ways "dummy" proof in some since and more since to try and get people in there because they try and write stuff to get more "questions" then anything..



LOL Yes!!!! It didn't happen to me this time..... sorry to scoop you bud Lmao but the same thing happens to me all the time


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> LOL Yes!!!! It didn't happen to me this time..... sorry to scoop you bud Lmao but the same thing happens to me all the time





All good man. 

We got the stuff going on


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 22, 2010)

> All good man.
> 
> We got the stuff going on



At least you answered one of the questions I was asking...... I was never sure what the QPI settings were all about. Now because of you I know thanks bud!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> At least you answered one of the questions I was asking...... I was never sure what the QPI settings were all about. Now because of you I know thanks bud!!!





No problem. I learned from a oc set up for a 860 chip... SO, for a while I thought myself it was a needed thing.. Some say it is for the 750's due to it being a term made from CSI, but some will say it's not.. I've all ways had it at 4.2 Gt/s just because I never seen a reason not to...


Also, if your antcy about getting to 4ghz... here sure fire settings.. If you can't do it on this... then the chip will need MORE something.. probably CPU volts


CPU v
Boot 1.4
Even 1.4

Vtt 
Boot 1.4
Even 1.4

PCH 
1.3

Pll, 
1.8

QPI 
4.2 GT/s

with memory at 2:10 via 1333.. everything set on memory as standard.


Also.. 1.65 is the safety volts for ram.. it's your baby blanket... But, you can go up to at lease 1.8v without frying the DRIMM... Just gotta make sure the ram can take it themselves Via. Memtest.. 


I would make sure to download Memtest86+ to make sure the ram can run at the higher clocks if needed...

When I was going for 4.6ghz, I made sure to run the Ram at the specs needed via this..


Bclck at the desired spot,
CPU Multi at the lowest it can go. 

That way you know the board can handle it via every volts.. So it's just a matter of what is wrong... Most likely Memory Controller


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 22, 2010)

> No problem. I learned from a oc set up for a 860 chip... SO, for a while I thought myself it was a needed thing.. Some say it is for the 750's due to it being a term made from CSI, but some will say it's not.. I've all ways had it at 4.2 Gt/s just because I never seen a reason not to...



Yeah if you do research on that subject you would be surprised on how much people are avoiding it like the plague! I am sure someone knows that answer for sure..... but know one seems to want to talk about it. 
I think if you do talk about it Intel might swoop down in the night and steal your first born! LMAO

Anyway yeah that's what I have always had it set on too.... 4.27 GTs just because from what little I have read that seems to be right for the i5's. It seems that i7's need it is set too 4.28Gts at least that is what I have gathered..... but like I said I have no reason to back this up.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Yeah if you do research on that subject you would be surprised on how much people are avoiding it like the plague! I am sure someone knows that answer for sure..... but know one seems to want to talk about it.
> I think if you do talk about it Intel might swoop down in the night and steal your first born! LMAO
> 
> Anyway yeah that's what I have always had it set on too.... 4.27 GTs just because from what little I have read that seems to be right for the i5's. It seems that i7's need it is set too 4.28Gts at least that is what I have gathered..... but like I said I have no reason to back this up.
> ...



Welcome. I might test that factor of if 4.8 does do anything... There is so many benches that say it does.. but after reading 2 reviews from Guru3d on Motherboards.. I really don't trust them at all.. Two different boards but same ss for the things... I'll download from them but that's it anymore..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for that awesome post CS! Will help me in the future just in case. 

Damn man, that should be in a sticky!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thank you for that awesome post CS! Will help me in the future just in case.
> 
> Damn man, that should be in a sticky!



nah no sticky... But thanks bro on the words.. Throw me a pm my phone's been buggy as hell the past week.. well since I got my new router..  Got a setting screwed up.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 22, 2010)

> Welcome. I might test that factor of if 4.8 does do anything... There is so many benches that say it does.. but after reading 2 reviews from Guru3d on Motherboards.. I really don't trust them at all.. Two different boards but same ss for the things... I'll download from them but that's it anymore..



I did test out my i5 750@ 4.28 GTS and all it did was improve my Vantage and Wprime score by a very low margin and give me more 3rd level cash. It seems to do that to everyone using a i5 750 but I am not sure how stable it is so if you feel inclined to test it's stability..... that would be very useful! 

Ahhh but you keep saying that ou have a 860 and not a 750 duhhh! LOL never mind


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> I did test out my i5 750@ 4.28 GTS and all it did was improve my Vantage and Wprime score by a very low margin and give me more 3rd level cash. It seems to do that to everyone using a i5 750 but I am not sure how stable it is so if you feel inclined to test it's stability..... that would be very useful!
> 
> Ahhh but you keep saying that ou have a 860 and not a 750 duhhh! LOL never mind






Lol.. I forgot myself that i had the chip.. lol.. I got it Friday and forgot all about it.. lol.. I guess I can't test the factor of 4.2gt/s over 4.8gt/s.

I sold it to someone last night.. lol.. 18m to sell the chip..


----------



## belitsky (Feb 22, 2010)

How i can monitor voltages in Windows? I want to check auto voltages. I don't like MSI Control Center, may be you know better way to do this?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

belitsky said:


> How i can monitor voltages in Windows? I want to check auto voltages. I don't like MSI Control Center, may be you know better way to do this?



Best way to do it.. CPU-z makes a Hardware monitor that is pretty good.. gotta get the full version.. Or, Everest does the same... 

Me personally I use Everest Ultimate since it's a full out "system" tool.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 22, 2010)

> How i can monitor voltages in Windows? I want to check auto voltages. I don't like MSI Control Center, may be you know better way to do this?



LOL Yeah CPU-Z and HW monitor Or depending on what motherboard you have it can also be detected by software developed by the Motherboard company. Most motherboard now days come with a utility on the Driver disk that you can monitor it on.

It looks like you have an MSI Motherboard that should come with something on the Driver disk. Look on the driver disk if you have an Applications area..... on the disk it self

Otherwise go here......http://www.cpuid.com/ CPU ID is Free if you want to pay for a good one go here.....http://www.lavalys.com/

Both are great though!



> Best way to do it.. CPU-z makes a Hardware monitor that is pretty good.. gotta get the full version.. Or, Everest does the same...
> 
> Me personally I use Everest Ultimate since it's a full out "system" tool.



See now you got me LMAO!


----------



## belitsky (Feb 22, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Best way to do it.. CPU-z makes a Hardware monitor that is pretty good.. gotta get the full version.. Or, Everest does the same...
> 
> Me personally I use Everest Ultimate since it's a full out "system" tool.





20mmrain said:


> LOL Yeah CPU-Z and HW monitor Or depending on what motherboard you have it can also be detected by software developed by the Motherboard company. Most motherboard now days come with a utility on the Driver disk that you can monitor it on.
> 
> It looks like you have an MSI Motherboard that should come with something on the Driver disk. Look on the driver disk if you have an Applications area..... on the disk it self
> 
> ...



I tried MSI Control Center, and it shows all voltages, but i don't see VTT, PLL voltages in HWMonitor or Everest, only Vcore.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 22, 2010)

> I tried MSI ControCenter, and it shows all voltages, but i don't see VTT, PLL voltages in HWMonitor or Everest, only Vcore.



I see in my HW monitor CPU VTT as far as PLL's go even though you don't have a EVGA board you can try to download EVGA E-Leet Tuning Utility...... I am not sure if it will work with a MSI board but I know it is based on the CPU-ID format so it might. You probably won't be able to overclock with it like you can with a EVGA board but give it a shot...... at least you will be able to see you CPU VTT's and PCH and PLL's.... here's a link try this.....

http://www.evga.com/eleet/

I belive but I am not sure.... but If I remember right Speed FAN might also display Voltages.....

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

Otherwise if you don't want to pay for Everest..... I think they might make a free Version of everest and if that doesn't work...... If I am correct you have voltage point on your motherboard. So get yourself a Multi meter and read them direct from the motherboard. I know that doesn't do much when trying read them from a windows desktopt but it is better than nothing

Also if I am correct not ever motherboard will show the same things on these programs especially HW Monitor/Everest... exc....I have built systems that show nothing excet the CPU temp and the speed of the fans. It all depends on what you motherboard has sensor's for and what will pick them up.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

With both Everst and HW Monitor you have to pay for the full Shabang. if you just download and use, it'll be the trial version in which you will not see all the factors that it gives you..


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 22, 2010)

> With both Everst and HW Monitor you have to pay for the full Shabang. if you just download and use, it'll be the trial version in which you will not see all the factors that it gives you..



Although HW monitor's free version works better IMO and the pay version works better with Everest.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Although HW monitor's free version works better IMO and the pay version works better with Everest.



Yeah, there will all ways be people that prefer one over the other.. All you can do is say what's out there.. Me, It's I didn't like HW monitor as much as Everest. But, HW Monitor is a fairly new thing.. So, it can only get better.. I'll have to try it out once my new.. come in.. lol.. oh man.. new os again.. lol


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 23, 2010)

> Yeah, there will all ways be people that prefer one over the other.. All you can do is say what's out there.. Me, It's I didn't like HW monitor as much as Everest. But, HW Monitor is a fairly new thing.. So, it can only get better.. I'll have to try it out once my new.. come in.. lol.. oh man.. new os again.. lol



Yeah I think Everest is better between the two if you have to buy the pay versions...... Otherwise what you get with bot free version's I think HW monitor is better.

I personally would use Everest if it were free but because I am so pro advocate of free programs on the net I don't often buy many programs Unless I really really want them!!! Then I will spend the money....... Although a weird thing is I am against Pirating too go figure LOL? I make no sense!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Yeah I think Everest is better between the two if you have to buy the pay versions...... Otherwise what you get with bot free version's I think HW monitor is better.
> 
> I personally would use Everest if it were free but because I am so pro advocate of free programs on the net I don't often buy many programs Unless I really really want them!!! Then I will spend the money....... Although a weird thing is I am against Pirating too go figure LOL? I make no sense!



Well, a lot of free ware goes and makes itself big due the the factor of "movement" threw the site.. Seeing adds and so forth.. Some, just opp to get paid so they don't have to worry about the thing at all... 

I'm for free aps myself, not because of the penny pincher, but that a lot of great talent comes from that. Even if I have to donate once just to know that I helped.. That's fine. 




Oh, on the topic on Core i5... Don't take the fact that ram is "designed" for i7 860/870 take you for the fact that it has to be used just for that.. Or the factor of X58 designed ram take you for that you can't use it ether.. I've shown that it's not "proof in the pudding".. You gotta look more to the factor with these new p55 set-ups that the Memory controller will be your heart and soul... Not Nb anymore like the 775 chipset was.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 24, 2010)

Got a eVGA P55 FTW since I need raid eventually once I decide to go back to running a rig like normal.  For now doing some toying, first real successful OC I did.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2010)

Now, if you had a 750 chip you'd see how sweet getting to 4.2ghz at 1.3 is.. even though, that's a sweet number any way you look at it.

Great board man. Now, don't try and fry it!


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 24, 2010)

what about the i7 1156 chips?? could I post results in this thread on mine?? the i7 thread is 1366/i79XX dedicated pretty much so it might get some more feedback and results if you change it over. Dark2099 what socket does your evga p55 ftw have?? mine carries the foxconn problem socket. also if you tighten your cooler to much do you get either no post or board only showing half your ram?? thats what happens on my p55 ftw


----------



## stevorob (Feb 25, 2010)

Already at 4.0ghz - good for my first few hours with this chip lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah man.. Those chips are something else! It was a few hours for myself before I hit 4ghz.. It was then just a few mins and I went 4ghz, for my 860... lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 25, 2010)

stevorob said:


> Already at 4.0ghz - good for my first few hours with this chip lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100225/H50.jpg



That chip?
As if you have ever owned an intel in the last decade. Good work man.


----------



## stevorob (Feb 25, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> That chip?
> As if you have ever owned an intel in the last decade. Good work man.



Hey now, I bought AMD before Core2 came out, and it's lasted me till now.  That and I fell off the earth and dropped out of the game.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 3, 2010)

stevorob said:


> Already at 4.0ghz - good for my first few hours with this chip lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100225/H50.jpg



Run a linpack for at least 20 runs and let us know what voltages you end up with. Nice temps so far, but you were stressing the CPU for about.. 2 minutes? 

I love morning boot ups.




I've had to increase my voltage a little bit from 1.36v. Not sure why yet....


----------



## Boneface (Mar 7, 2010)

how high should cpu pll volatage be or the highest it should be when overclocking. Im at 3.25ghz at 1.14v and the cpu pll voltage is at 1.809, is that too high? its on auto

Thanks Boneface


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 7, 2010)

PLL is something that is hit or miss from my experience. All boards should run stock at 1.8V and I havent had to add any to make any attempt on my Bclk boot up to 219. After that it may come into play, but 219 took my parts farther than they could handle


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2010)

The highest that they show, via EVGA forums, is.. 2v. Anything more and you can fry both your mobo and chip.. There is a guy over there that threw 2.1v threw his FTW board and.. wow.. some people...


----------



## Boneface (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL ok thanks, just got the Thermaltake SpinQ from a friend brand new. Didnt need it so gave it to me cause he knew my all in one water cooler was going to shit sometime soon lol. So intead of 40c it idles at 30c. Going to see what the temps get to.


One other question, should cpu voltage and IMC voltage be pretty close or does that matter?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

These just in...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2010)

very nice scores man.

great chip you got there.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, I'm having a blast with it. It will eventually end up as my 24/7/Gamer when this case hits the market...  http://tv.hexus.net/show/2010/03/CeBIT_2010_It_s_not_size_that_matters_with_the_Silverstone_SG07


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, that case is pretty sweet. Gotta love small factor cases..


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 8, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Yes, I'm having a blast with it. It will eventually end up as my 24/7/Gamer when this case hits the market...  http://tv.hexus.net/show/2010/03/CeBIT_2010_It_s_not_size_that_matters_with_the_Silverstone_SG07




I have to say that is a Nice case I always as well have been into a Small form factor here is one of my builds with a mATX Apevia Q-pack2






















*I ended up with  a 4870x2 unfortunetly I never took pics with it when I had it that way  But it was really fun!! My specs where after I added the 4870x2 was

Core 2 Duo 7400 @ 3.6
Apevia X -Qpack 2 Modded for 1 extra 120mm fan on top.
4 Gigs G.skill 1066 Mhz
Sapphire 4870 x 2
Asus P5Q-EM
OCZ 700 Watt Modextreme 
Western Digital 500Gig 7200RPM 32MB Cache
LG Lite Scribe DVD/CD Burner*

*So bud I have always been into small form factor when you get that case and make your system fly bud make sure you post pics!!! I think yours would out do mine with that i5 CPU!
What Video card are you going to put in?*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

I like it! I have never owned a microATX but I had this vision of cleaning up my collection and have one pc do both tasks as a 24/7 and a game rig combined. Plans are to insert the i5 670 and a Sapphire 5870 for some daily 4.5GHz action with air cooling only.

Hard to tell yet, but hoping there is room enough for two hard drives and a optical drive. Supposedly the new case will allow for an aftermarket cooler to fit. It may be a stretch for me, but I plan to build it and use it for at least two years before sticking my fingers in it again lol...


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 8, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I like it! I have never owned a microATX but I had this vision of cleaning up my collection and have one pc do both tasks as a 24/7 and a game rig combined. Plans are to insert the i5 670 and a Sapphire 5870 for some daily 4.5GHz action with air cooling only.
> 
> Hard to tell yet, but hoping there is room enough for two hard drives and a optical drive. Supposedly the new case will allow for an aftermarket cooler to fit. It may be a stretch for me, but I plan to build it and use it for at least two years before sticking my fingers in it again lol...



Yeah that case looked like it did have the room for a big after market cooler. That was the one thing I wished my X-Qpack 2 had. I started out with a Thermaltake blue orb and then I had to mod the case when overclocking even higher so I could fit a bigger HSF. 
I eventually ended up with a Xigmatek S1283 in there.

What I had to do way cut this little rail above where the CPU sat kind of like this.....






But you would be surprised when you have such little space how creative you get! My best suggestion I have for you when building small **** Especially**** with a new type of case were there won't be any reviews on.

1.Buy the case first. 
2.Do the measuring.
3.Then find the dimensions of your parts you want to buy.
4.Then order them.
5. The biggest important thing about building small too!!!! Cable management! Air flow is so limited in there make sure the cable management is good!!!

Trust me from experience 

But please post the pics when it's done I can't wait to see them! If you ask me I think it takes allot more talent and planning to be able to build so small! It's like building your own gaming console


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's a dual core i5, couldn't get wprime at 5ghz, but did a 1m pi


----------



## Boneface (Mar 9, 2010)

Well installed the new Cooler, Thermaltake SpinQ. My old Coolermaster aquagate must have been going in ther crapper lol cause at 3.2 my temps were 40c and now 30c.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking good Boneface. Glad to see the temps went down for ya.


4x4... that's wrong.. Just plain wrong!!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay Guys I am trying to go up to 4ghz now with my i5 750. Right now I am stable as hell @3.8 with these settings....

Vcore: 1.30
DIMM: 1.65
CPU VTT: 1.21
PCH: 1.10
CPU PLL: 1.875

Trying to get to 4ghz I have tried these as my highest settings so far.....

Vcore: 1.33
DIMM: 1.65
CPU VTT 1.3
PCH: 1.10
CPU PLL: 1.87

Failed after one run each time with LinX. Any suggestions??? An other thought do you think it would be smart of me to leave the PCH and CPU PLL voltages on Auto? 

Also the symptoms I am getting with my failures are....Just says LinX stopped.... I am not getting a BSOD's or any crashing? 

So would you suggest more Vcore or more VTT's?

Any thoughts and suggestions would be grateful!

***EDIT****

After looking more around this post I am noticing that to achieve at least 4 Ghz an average voltage of about 1.35 or higher is needed. But what are you guys doing with your VTT's? How high are they?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 13, 2010)

20mm - I don't have access here at work but when I get home this evening I will send you a link that will answer all your questions for that mb.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> 20mm - I don't have access here at work but when I get home this evening I will send you a link that will answer all your questions for that mb.



Thanks it would be appreciated!!! I almost had it.... 4ghz.! Booted in was running LinX 20 runs made it through 16! I thought I was good and would be moving to Prime95 next. Sure enough on number 16 I failed. 






My settings were:

Vcore: 1.356 up to 1.36 in windows
DIMM: 1.65
CPU VTT: 1.21 up to 1.22 depending on load.
PCH: 1.10 In windows when running 1.09
CPU PLL: 1.875

MAX Temps over all with that test:
Core: 67c
Vreg: 61c
Chip set: 28c

Max core temps during that test:
Core 0: 71c
Core 1: 65c
Core 2: 67c
Core 3: 66c

Overall for 4 ghz I would say my temps look okay. I would like to get my VReg down a little bit more but I know they can take up to 100c so I am not to worried.

Any suggestions guys???


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

I suggest upping the vtt to 1.25v range and the CPU to 1.365v. Run Intel Burn Test and see if its stable.

Here's where I'm at for a max.

4.4GHz










Requires a ton of everything lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, my 4.4ghz took a bit to hit.






But, I was able to go to 1.42v for 24/7.






and if you need validation, clicky my siggy 


I've found that the PiS need to have the XMP profile on to get the settings right for normal clocks.. Manual setting it, will result in ram errors.. But, if you want to lower clock them.. they love it... Strange.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice cold storm. What do you run 24/7, 4.4GHz? What are the voltages needed for 4.4? (CPU, IMC, PCH, etc.)


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Johnnyfiive and Cold Storm It great to have some examples!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

NP man, thats what this thread is all about!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Very nice cold storm. What do you run 24/7, 4.4GHz? What are the voltages needed for 4.4? (CPU, IMC, PCH, etc.)



That was when I first went to do 4.6ghz.. With Trident 2000mhz ram. What Sneeky has now.
Since the PiS ran at the higher speeds, I was able to redefine my 4.4ghz to the follow:

EVGA FTW P55
CPU: 1.4375 (Both clocks)
PCH: 1.25
VTT: 1.55
PLL: 1.85



20mmrain said:


> Thanks Johnnyfiive and Cold Storm It great to have some examples!!!




We're all here to do whatever. Like Johnny said. If we didn't want to help, we wouldn't post. Or shouldn't..


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a ton of VTT, but from what I'm experiencing that is what limits the BIG overclocks. I've never gone passed 1.4v VTT, guess its time to venture.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

Well guys preliminary results..... It looks like I have hit 4ghz stable.... for a long term overclock ever.

My Settings are 
CPU Vcore 1.356 (Goes up to 1.36 in windows)
DIMM: 1.64 (Shows 1.65 in windows)
CPU VTT: 1.20 (Shows 1.25 in windows)
PCH: 1.10 (Shows 1.09 in windows)
CPU PLL: 1.875 (Shows 1.875 in windows)

CPU Frequency: 200
CPU Multiplier: x20
PCIe Frequency: 100
VDroop: With out Vdroop
MCH Strap: Auto

Memory Ratio: 2:8
Memory Speed: 1600Mhz
Memory Timings: 9-9-9-24 CMD:1T

Temps 
Max core overall 67c
Max Vreg 59c
Max South Bridge 25c

Max Core 0: 72c
Max Core 1: 68c
Max Core 2: 67c
Max Core 3: 68c

Also feel free to comment. Especially on the temps! Also I wanted to ask you guys.... when intel talks about the Max temps. Is that talking about temps overall or temps per core. Like for instance the Max temp on the i5 750 is 72.2. Does that mean for the whole CPU or the individual cores? 






*Still have to go through the rest of my tests..... but right now I passed 20 runs LinX at 83% RAM!*


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2010)

Temps are expected and fine!

I will say this, my 750 has been WAY hotter


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Temps are expected and fine!
> 
> I will say this, my 750 has been WAY hotter



Thanks sneeky that was my goal! To hit 4ghz with in Intel's allowed specs. I have so that is great!

Although.... I raised my VTT's a little anyway for stability. It just seemed it was taking Windows 7 longer to finsh booting. After I raised them a tad..... it's gone now. 

Now on to more testing!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2010)

TBH nothing is going to hit your CPU like LinX will unless you run F@H or WCG on it. Its more the worst case scenario for temps, but an absolute for stability


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> TBH nothing is going to hit your CPU like LinX will unless you run F@H or WCG on it. Its more the worst case scenario for temps, but an absolute for stability



Well I always use two different LinPack programs. One long and one short. So I ran IBT for the short one this time. It passed with flying colors.






The reason I do this is because... I have had LinX Pass and IBT fail or visa versa before. So I always do it just to check! 

Now on to Prime 95

But I might run a Vantage Benchmark first! To see how much I have gained.






Gained about 419 points With out going as high as my video card overclock is normally.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 14, 2010)

You guys quit jacking around and don't let me run away with this...

http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_h55_h57


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 14, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> You guys quit jacking around and don't let me run away with this...
> 
> http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_h55_h57
> 
> ...



Wow nice man!! WTG Keep up the good work!


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 14, 2010)

you ought to checnge this to 1156 oc thread. simply to the fact that I own an 1156 i7 but the i7 thread is only for 1366 in fact in any of the forums I frequent there is only one with a thread for i78XX cpus. just a thought. ima post here anyways


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 14, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> you ought to checnge this to 1156 oc thread. simply to the fact that I own an 1156 i7 but the i7 thread is only for 1366 in fact in any of the forums I frequent there is only one with a thread for i78XX cpus. just a thought. ima post here anyways


That would be a good Idea....although I see what Johnny was thinking. There are tones of i7 overclock threads out there. Not many i5's.

But on second thought though..... that is one thing that sux with this generations CPU naming and scheming!

Do make it completely fair you would need an overclocking thread for ever chip out there.

The i5 600's are different to overclock than the i5 750. The i5 750 is different to overclock than the i7 800's. The i3' 500's are different then the i5 600's. Then last the i7 800's are different to overclock then the i7 900's.

Just wait till the i7 980 releases. That will be different again!

If you ask me Intel really screwed up their naming schemes!


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 14, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> You guys quit jacking around and don't let me run away with this...
> 
> http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_h55_h57
> 
> ...



That's got to be like some kind of record for the IGP clock.....not to mention the Vantage score for Intel.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 15, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> That's got to be like some kind of record for the IGP clock.....not to mention the Vantage score for Intel.



You might be right.... Not joking he should look that up and see what the top score is for a chipset


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 15, 2010)

Does GPUz even report correctly for that Intel GPU (or any at all)?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 15, 2010)

Update:


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 15, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> you ought to checnge this to 1156 oc thread. simply to the fact that I own an 1156 i7 but the i7 thread is only for 1366 in fact in any of the forums I frequent there is only one with a thread for i78XX cpus. just a thought. ima post here anyways





20mmrain said:


> That would be a good Idea....although I see what Johnny was thinking. There are tones of i7 overclock threads out there. Not many i5's.
> 
> But on second thought though..... that is one thing that sux with this generations CPU naming and scheming!
> 
> ...



Ignore the title, post whatever!


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 15, 2010)

lil toying here


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2010)

why is it that no one thinks that my clocks where on air? Johnny and 3dsage.. lol... Their done on Push/Pull Thor's Hammer.. 


Btw, stop toying with me dark! good clocks. Wish you could hit 5ghz. Probably can with a certain board coming your way


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah, I'll fix the front page cold. I figured you had water cause ur system specs seemed like you had water.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Ah, I'll fix the front page cold. I figured you had water cause ur system specs seemed like you had water.



All good man. The cooler I have right now is A Noc, before that was Thor's Hammer. I'd have to give you the full version of the Noc fan once I get home.. Don't remember it, and they tightened our work filters.. So I can't find the Tweaktown review. But, it's not the D-14. lol..


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 16, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> That's got to be like some kind of record for the IGP clock.....not to mention the Vantage score for Intel.



As a matter of fact, it is the world record holder atm for GMA HD in Vantage. Also holding all other 3D benchmark records with the exception of 3D06.  http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_h55_h57?tab=submissions


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 16, 2010)

I may have to do some 2 core, 24x, overclocking this weekend before it starts getting hot here.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 14, 2010)

what are you guys with the 1156 quads using for VTT and PLL voltage?? my rig is making me angry with its lack of oc capabilities damn it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 6, 2010)

can anyone with an i5 750 on air PM me please?


----------



## mudkip (Jul 14, 2010)

I;m getting an i5 soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

mudkip said:


> I;m getting an i5 soon



Keep us posted dude


----------



## mudkip (Aug 28, 2010)

mudkip said:


> I;m getting an i5 soon





Chicken Patty said:


> Keep us posted dude



Finally haha okay this is a Mini ITX build. Its going to be used for photo editing mostly. 
I wanted a small powerful and quiet system. The PSU and CPU cooler are very quiet. They are both reviewed by silentpcreview.com. Specs below.

i5 750 + Scythe Big Shuriken
Kingston 4GB DDR3 2000MHz C9 (2x2GB)
Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3
Lian Li PC-Q07
Nexus NX-5000 R3 530W power supply
HD's :1 x Intel Postville 80GB , 1x Western Digital Green 500GB 32MB cache.

I bought the i5 from someone else for 145 euro's shipped.
The PSU is also second handed and got it for 35 euro's shipped and the Kingston memory for 90 euro's shipped. The rest is new.

I already have some overclock results from the previous owner.






3,6Ghz @ 1.15v BIOS. not bad huh? I think i'm going to run this thing at 3Ghz with 1v or something. That way my case won't get too hot.


----------



## WaXT (Aug 28, 2010)

OMG look at those clocks.. What coolers are you using guys? What do you recommend for me for $100 I kinda like this overclocking sh"t.. lol


----------



## mudkip (Aug 28, 2010)

WaXT said:


> OMG look at those clocks.. What coolers are you using guys? What do you recommend for me for $100 I kinda like this overclocking sh"t.. lol



if you have enough space:

-Noctua NH-D14
-Prolimatech Megahalems-
-Scythe Mugen 2
-Thermalright Venomous X


----------



## WaXT (Aug 29, 2010)

I would install all those to get these clocks? *shock*


----------



## mudkip (Aug 29, 2010)

WaXT said:


> I would install all those to get these clocks? *shock*



Well, you don't need a state of the art cooler to reach those speeds but if you don't want your CPU to die within 1 year then you should cool your CPU well. 

Also your memory is running in single channel now, you know that right?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 29, 2010)

My first experience with Nehalem and so far a piece of cake. This on an LE board with lower end PWM too. Can surely push and tweak further; 1.32 vcore right now. Got the 21 multi to play with too. Need some better RAM.






Also, as you can see in Real Temp at the top, I still use C1E and EIST (C-STATE) and it drops multi and voltage at idle. Still testing those enabled; worked great on my DFI X48 boards. The benefits may not be hugely significant but I sure don't need 4 cores at 4000+ MHz to screw around on the web.


----------



## WaXT (Aug 29, 2010)

mudkip said:


> Well, you don't need a state of the art cooler to reach those speeds but if you don't want your CPU to die within 1 year then you should cool your CPU well.
> 
> Also your memory is running in single channel now, you know that right?



How do I know if it is single channel? What is single channel anyway? (lol sorry )


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 29, 2010)

open up CPUZ then check out the memory tab it will show if your in single or dual channel
and you can give this a read and it will explain dual channel

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_controller


----------



## WaXT (Aug 29, 2010)

Mine says dual channel


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 29, 2010)

Im a bit disapointed of my I5 750 on max oc. it does 3400Mhz on 1.13V witch is great but 4.22Ghz require 1.40v witch is a lot. (3920MHZ @ 1.31V)


----------



## WaXT (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol. Mine can't even go 0.5 volts. xD That's why I should get an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## erixx (Aug 29, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ...
> Also, as you can see in Real Temp at the top, I still use C1E and EIST (C-STATE) and it drops multi and voltage at idle. Still testing those enabled; worked great on my DFI X48 boards. The benefits may not be hugely significant but I sure don't need 4 cores at 4000+ MHz to screw around on the web.



All my oc'ing is done with those enable, I paid for this technology! lol! No, seriously, I think like you: I want max OC only for certain moments, the rest of the day I want the core to slow down. 

Here I am using Asus' EPU engine together with its power mode switching, overclocking, and C1E and Eist enabled.  Seeing it work (over a g15 keyboard lcd, p.e.) is pure bliss!!!!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 29, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Im a bit disapointed of my I5 750 on max oc. it does 3400Mhz on 1.13V witch is great but 4.22Ghz require 1.40v witch is a lot. (3920MHZ @ 1.31V)



Hmm yeah and thats quite a vcore jump for so little frequency gain at the top end there. Haven't tested mine above 4000/200 bclk yet. Only put together a week or so ago and been gaming etc 

Update: Tested my system a bit further today and it too doesn't seem to much like being above 4Ghz nor 200 bclk at least with the types of voltages I care to give it (limit of 1.35 vcore and 1.3 VTT).


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 1, 2010)

w00t core i5 655k in the house! doing 4ghz 30X134 right now 1.24v (didnt try lowering it i just thought well 1.24 should be enough and its smooth as butter!) only problem is this particular chip has a weak ass imc wont run my ram at 1600mhz 6-8-6 like its rated i have to set it to 7-8-7 god damn it!! my i3 has a bad ass imc runs real low latencies and high mhz


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice! Keep pushing it and post a screenie...


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 1, 2010)

4.22ghz 1.26v


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah, now try four cores 
with a base frequency of 2.66Ghz


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 2, 2010)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1372712 boom! 4.7ghz  and climbing 1.37v


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 2, 2010)

thats nasty, good job


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 2, 2010)

still climbing 4.8 same voltage!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 2, 2010)

Damn that is a nice chip. Is this at all normal for these or what?


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 2, 2010)

idk some say they clock good, some say not, mine is an early batch it clocks real well


----------



## mudkip (Sep 3, 2010)

Finally i got all my parts to build my new system.
Unfortunately the Scythe big Shurkin doesn't fit my gigabyte H55N-USB3 because it covers my pci-e en memory slots. Now I need to find out how to solve this.
I'm probably going to buy memory with no heatspreaders and a small 3rd party cooler (but which one ? -_-). 

results for now:

3Ghz @ 1.04v


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 3, 2010)

for that board you will need something small. maybe a ninja mini or something. also thats excellent voltage for 200 bclck


----------



## mudkip (Sep 3, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> for that board you will need something small. maybe a ninja mini or something. also thats excellent voltage for 200 bclck



max height for cpu cooler in this case is 7cm that's about 2,75'' 
Any suggestions?


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 3, 2010)

I hate to suggest it, but what about a H50 / 70 . You will then have to take care of the rad.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi

I have an i5-750 and a gigabyte P55M-UD4 and I can't get over 4ghz stable. Is this normal or should I be gunning for more? My load temps are about 67 degrees so not a lot of headroom there.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 4, 2010)

Millennium said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an i5-750 and a gigabyte P55M-UD4 and I can't get over 4ghz stable. Is this normal or should I be gunning for more? My load temps are about 67 degrees so not a lot of headroom there.



Not necessarily, depends on chip. Need more info. Voltages etc.

First cool day here. Time to see if I can push mine a little further.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 9, 2010)

Traded my Kingston HyperX 2000MHz with another dude for OCZ Platinum XTC 1600MHz (+he paid 20 euro's) because the kingston's heatspreaders were too high. The amazing thing is that the OCZ 1600MHz kit can overclock to 2050MHz @ 9-9-9-30 1.70v! That's amazing if you ask me. My old ocz platinum xtc tripple channel kut could only overclock to 1800MHz or so.

Screen:





speed in this screen is only 800MHz


----------



## erixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Just in case someone blindly updates his bios:

The latest Asus Bios for P7P55D, version 1807 is bad for overclocking core/RAM, AND introduces the inability to downgrade your BIOS, so BEWARE!!!!


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 23, 2010)

I thought the inability to downgrade the bios on any Asus board was normal?

You can go backwards on Asus boards you just need an engineering version of some bios flasher program. I forget the name sadly.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if the 1156 Xeons have the 12x RAM divider like the i7 8xx series?


----------



## Millennium (Sep 24, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not necessarily, depends on chip. Need more info. Voltages etc.
> 
> First cool day here. Time to see if I can push mine a little further.



I was using higher voltages but I just tried it (after a bios flash/reset) at default voltages (- the ram which is at 1.64v) and it runs fine.

So I have 200*20 at auto voltages and it seems fine. CPU-Z reports 1.376v core which is higher then stock - guess that must be the auto setting.

Anyone got a i5 750 at over 4ghz with a 20x multi? If so what does it take? My load temp is now about 65c

Thanks in advance


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2010)

had mine to 4.5ghz.....takes some time getting the BCLK stable over 200, and not using auto settings 22x multi at that point.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 24, 2010)

That sounds sweet. Unfortunately my gigabyte mobo only does 20x multi ... Anyone else?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2010)

if that is the facts you are stuck to just more BCLK.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 25, 2010)

I never got above 220 on bus speed. But, I never did 20*.. I all ways used 21*

Validated


----------

